# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Postporođajna depresija - moja priča

## Annie

Dugo sam razmišljala da li da svoje iskustvo podijelim s vama ili ne, jer me prilično sram svega što sam proživjela. S druge strane, to što se dogodilo meni moglo se desiti bilo kome, a moja priča možda pomogne nekome da izbjegne neugodno iskustvo.

Roko je rođen 08.10., porod je bio prilično težak – nakon 8 sati provedenih u boxu i mog neotvaranja, odlučili su da rodim carskim. Sve je bilo super dok su epiduralna, morfij i sve ostalo što sam dobila djelovali, ali oporavak je bio koma.

Dosta sam čitala o postporođajnoj depresiji i mislila da se to događa nekome drugome. A desila se meni, i to u vjerojatno najgorem obliku. Vjerovala sam da mogu sve sama – biti majka, supruga, dojiti, prematati bebu, kuhati, peglati, spremati i tu i tamo odraditi koji poslić (radim kod kuće, pa mi je posao zapravo doma). Moja i suprugova mama su mi željele doći pomoći ali sam to kategorički odbijala jer nisam mogla podnijeti „dobronamjerne savjete“ o bebi i to ne ide ovako nego onako, ovo nije dobro itd. Tu je,vjerujem, bila velika pogreška. Izdržala sam punih mjesec dana. Sve sam radila sama, mama bi došla tu i tamo, opeglala veš, skuhala ručak, a ja sam i dalje odbijala da ostane kod nas. S obzirom da sam smatrala da ja najbolje znam što Roku kada treba, podsvjesno sam odbijala i pomoć muža. Rezultat – on je spavao u dnevnoj sobi i nije ništa radio oko Roka, osim komentirao kako je pravi anđeo. Mlijeka sam imala previše, pa se Roko uredno prežderavao i povraćao (a onda opet), a ja sam izdajala cca 700 ml dnevno (?!). Dan mi se sveo na dojenje i izdajanje, prematanje i konstantnu brigu oko djeteta. Čim bi zaplakao,ja sam tražila uzrok. Odjednom sam se našla u situaciji da od 50 tetra pelena nemam niti jednu čistu, Roko plače a ja mu ne znam pomoći, muž pita gdje je ručak i zašto nisam pospremila stan… Kaos. Onda mastitis – prvo jedne, a onda druge dojke, temperatura i trebam samo pola sata spavanja – moj muž mi donese Roka nakon 5 min s pričom da je gladan i da on nema cicu da ga nahrani. Svađe su bile svakodnevne. Ja sam proživljavala kaos, a on je uredno svakome tko bi nazvao i pitao kako je Roko odgovorio kako je sve super, da je on jako dobar i da s njim uopće nema posla, da spavamo cijelu noć (da,on da, a ja sam dojila svakih sat i pol).

Onda su mi se počele pričinjavati stvari. Mislila sam da Roko ne jede dovoljno i vidjela svojim očima kako mršavi. Počeli su paranoični strahovi – bojala sam se da ne umre, mislila sam da ću ja umrijet, nisam vidjela izlaz. Onda je on počeo povraćati, kakao je odmah čim bi pojeo moje mlijeko, kao da je sve prolazilo kroz njega. Završili smo u zaraznoj, jer sam ja digla paniku da moje mlijeko ne valja i da on ne jede ništa, da sve prolazi kroz njega i da će umrijet. Tamo su zaključili daje s njim sve u redu (hvala Bogu), ali sa mnom baš i nije. 

Počela sam imati napadaje, tresla sam se, nisam znala gdje sam, koji je dan, koliko sati i samo sam govorila da će on umrijeti a da i ja umirem. Poslali su me na razgovor u Vrapče (ludnicu) , ali sam tamo dosta stvari izostavila jer sam se bojala da me ne ostave tamo. Drugi dan kada su napadaji bili svakih 10-ak minuta i kada sam se počela bojati da ne učinim nešto nažao Roku, tražila sam sama da me odvedu u Vrapče da se izliječim što prije kako bi se mogla brinuti o njemu. Primljena sam s dijagnozom teške posporođajne depresije s psihotičnim napadajima. Prvih nekoliko dana se uopće ne sjećam. Uglavnom, provela sam tamo 7 dana. Totalno izgubljena u vremenu i prostoru, nisam znala da li je jutro ili večer, nisam znala što se od mene očekuje, kako se moram ponašati da izađem od tamo, a sama sam sebe ulovila da odsutno hodam lijevo-desno po hodniku. Nekada sam bila totalno odsutna, nekada hiperaktivna, nekada totalno depresivna. Izvlačile su me posjete supruga koji je dolazio više puta dnevno i moje i njegove obitelji. Oni su mi bili jedina veza s vanjskim svijetom. Kada god su mi pričali o Roku, suze bi same tekle. O njemu su se brinuli suprugovi starci koji su se preselili k nama. Sada sam im beskrajno zahvalna na tome. Koliko god su mi se i dalje pričinjavali ljudi, ponavljale jedno te iste situacije, i koliko god je bilo nezdrav boravak s ostalim ljudima koji su bili tamo iz sasvim drugih razloga, bila sam dovoljno svjesna da moram što prije izaći od tamo. Jer znala sam ako ostanem tamo da ću tek onda poludit. 

Kod kuće je u početku bio kaos jer su mi se neke stvari totalno izbrisale iz pamćenja, imala sam dojam da me Roko uopće ne poznaje i bila sam totalno izgubljena. Terapija je ubrzo napravila svoje i sve se polako vračćalo u normalu. Danas je sve kao da nikad nije ništa bilo. I dalje pijem antidepresive i antipsihotike, odlazim jednom mjesečno na razgovor i polako mi smanjuju lijekove. Kažu da pijem minimalnu dozu.

Na neki način razmišljam,možda se to i trebalo desiti. Odnos sa suprugom je sad odličan, počeli smo više cijeniti jedan drugoga, dijelimo sve poslove, zajedno se brinemo o Roku koji je prekrasna, zadovoljna i uvijek nasmijana beba. I svaki puta kada ga pogledam, sve mi prođe kroz glavu i zahvaljujem Bogu što je sve to iza mene i uživam u svakom njegovom pogledu i smiješku.

----------


## Iva

Svaka čast na hrabrosti!

Tvoj sin nije ni svjestan kakvog borca od mame ima, nek vas od sada nadalje prati sreća.  :Heart:

----------


## snorki

Hvala ti sto si podijelila pricu sa nama. Ima toliko cura koje su isto to prosle. Velika pusa za hrabrost  :Saint:  



Dok nisam krocila na Forumu nisam ni znala da postoji nesto sto se zove postporodjajna depresija :/

----------


## katajina

Stvarno si hrabra žena i bilo mi je drago pročitati tvoju priču! Nisam bila u tako teškoj situaciji kao ti ali sam doživjela neke depresivne epizode pa pomalo razumijem o čemu pričaš! Zbog toga ti se i divim i šaljem puse tebi i tvom malom mišu!

----------


## ms. ivy

hrabra, hrabra mama! drago mi je da ste dobro.   :Heart:  

sigurno ti nije bilo lako ovo napisati, ali zaista se nemaš čega sramiti -  dapače, sama si potražila pomoć - a ovo će sigurno pomoći mnogim mamama...

----------


## finally mommy

mogu samo reći - bravo...   :Love:

----------


## Natasa30

Puno pozdrava od jos jedne mame koja je na antidepresivima i koja se lijeci od PPD koja je dijagnozirana dosta kasno.  :Love:

----------


## maria71

svaka čast na hrabrosti.....

 :Love:

----------


## snorki

Cure, jel postporodjajna depresija moze doci naknadno, ili se medicinski racunaju samo prva tri mjeseca po rodjenju djeteta :?

----------


## Annie

Hvala, cure.

Nataša30, imam jedno pitanje za tebe - vidim da imaš dvoje djece, da li ti se PPD javila s prvim ili drugim (ili oba)? Pitanje je zapravo - što mogu očekivati kada se odlučim za drugo djete - istu priču? Ima li šanse da se sve to ponovi ili se to dešava samo jednom?
Pitala sam psihijatricu i ona je rekla nek ne razmišljam o tome i nek ne planiram još djete dok je to još sve friško. Nisam ni mislila, ali zanima me. Ona je rekla da zapravo ovisi o osobi, da netko "oboli" od toga ili kak da to već nazovem pa ima trajne posljedice, a netko se izlječi odmah i nikad više se ne pojavi. 

Uglavnom, po njoj ja strašno dobro napredujem u odnosu na druge. Čak je i komentiralada sam ja prva koju su pustili nakon 7 dana doma a primljena sam u tako lošem stanju. A onda sam joj priznala da joj zapravo kada sam bila tu nisam ni rekla što mi se sve događalo (to da su mi se pričinjavali ljudi, da sam čula glasove i da su mi se kad sam gledala TV ponavljali pojedini prilozi - 2-3 puta sam vidjela potpuno isti prilog u roku sat vremena  :Rolling Eyes:  ). Bila sam toliko svjesna da sam skužila ako joj sve kažem da nema šanse da me još mjesec dana pusti od tamo, a Roko ipak treba mamu...

----------


## Natasa30

Sad kad razmisljam o toj godini kad sam rodila Annabel sve mi je nekako mutno.

Skoro sam pisala da sam nedavno nabasala na slike kad sam bila trudna po drugi put a Annabel je tad imala 3 godine tj tri i pol. Izgledale su mi te slike kao da su necuji tudji zivot a ne moj.

Tek sam sad shvatila koliko sam bila mizerna i umisljala kojekakve stvari ali
moja djeca jesu imala stvarnih zdrvstvenih poteskoca ali definitivno nisu
umirali kako je to meni izgledalo barem tada.

Kad sam rodila Noah udarila sam totalno dno. Od nespavanja do prezderavanja do bjezanja od ljudi, svadja s muzem, pusenja, uzimanja tableta za spavanje. Jako boli pisati o ovako cemu ali nismo svi isti
i svi mi to drugacije prozivljavamo.

Ja sam ti isla za onim ja to sve mogu sama, ja cu sebi sama pomoci i onda na kraju skuzila da ne mogu i zatrazila pomoc.

I ja sam na tabletama i posjecujem psihologa. Ne bi se vise usudila imati djeca iako sam planirala troje.
ALI TO NE ZNACI DA TI ODUSTANES.

Definitivno moras pricekati inemoj uopce o tome razmisljati. Pitat cu svoju dokicu ovdje u Canadi sta ona misli o tome.


Ti si prva osoba pored mene koja je napisala da uzima antidepresive pa me bas jako zanima u kojem smislu tebi pomazu? Sta ti je drugacije?
Da li se bojis ovisnosti o njima? Da li si kad preskocila dozu tj zaboravila? 

Pisi malo a i ja cu kad god ulovim vremena.


Moja najveca pozitiva od kad uzimam tablete je ovo:

Bili smo na skijanju i uspjela sam djecu ostaviti u skoli za skijanje i uzivati s muzem od 9-16. Nikad za nikad ih nisam ostavila a da nisam mislila da ce umrijeti od gladi ili zavrsiti u bolnici. Uzivala sam, odmarala se i potrudila se da im dam dobru veceru po povratku. Plivali smo u bazenu vani grijanom a vani -10 i padao snjeg a ja se nisam bojala da ce dobiti upalu usiju ili pluca. Od kad sam ja malo popustila sin mi vise prica a ja imam vise volje sa njima se zabavljati i uzivam u tome.

Ne prestajem ih ljubiti i grliti i govoriti im koliko ih volim. Prije su mi bili vise kao napor. Sramota ali istina.  :Heart:

----------


## maria71

Nataša   :Love:

----------


## Annie

Ja sam imala te paranoje i strahove u početku. Izgleda da su ljekovi dobro pogođeni tako da sam ja kroz 2 tjedna bila ko nova. Sad mi je sve normalno, kao i ranije. Ne znam da li radi tableta ili sam se ja vratila u normalu. Ali smanjuju mi dozu, a meni je isto. Tako da vjerujem da je meni zaista bolje.

Sada mi nije bed ostavit Roka s mužem ili svojom starom ili njegovim starcima, otići na fitness, otići na kavu, naći se s frendicama. I znam da je u dobrim rukama i nemam strahove da bi mu se išta moglo desiti. Desilo mi se jedno jutro da sam zaboravila popiti tablete, ali sam funkcionirala sasvim normalno. I,ne,definitivno ne mislim odustati od još djece. Samo polako...

Vjerujem da tablete pomažu, ali mislim da najviše zapravo možeš sam sebi pomoći. Ako sama nemaš volje i želje za vraćanjem u normalu, teško da će bilo kakav lijek djelovati.

I,da,čitala sam da 80% žena pati od postporođajne depresije, a ovdje sam našla prilično mali broj postova na tu temu. Zar nitko to nije proživio ili se samo ne piše o tome?

----------


## nela

Annie   :Love: 

Nataša   :Love:

----------


## dolega

vrlo si hrabra  :Love:  i drago mi je da si bolje.

ja definitvno ne mislim imati više djece iz tog razloga.
depresija koja me pukla nakon trećeg poroda (tj.već u trudnoći) je bila grozna.
nije bilo do te mjere kao kod tebe i nisam nažalost potražila stručnu pomoć.vjerujem da bi se prije oporavila,a ovako se dosta odužilo.

nakon prvog i drugog poroda je bilo sve ok,a nakon trećeg me već u rodilištu primilo i to poprilično jako.plakala sam non-stop,djecu nisam željela da mi dovode jer nakon prvog rastanka sam bila van sebe.
uopće se ne želim sjecati tog razdoblja jer mi je previše bolno i iz tog razloga nisam ni pisala o tome.
ima tu još dosta stvari koje sam uspjela prebroditi uz MM-a  :Heart:  

ima dosta žena koje su prolazile isto,ali je ovo ipak javni forum i vjerujem da nikome nije lako o pisati o tome.

Annie,Nataša  :Kiss:

----------


## katajina

Neki dan sam ozbiljno razgovarala s mužem i pitala ga zar nije primjetio da sam iz rodilišta izašla kao potpuno druga osoba? Stalno govorim da ću izbrisati neke slike na izlazu iz bolnice, svi sretni, on me grli a ja napola okrenuta od njega, okrenute glave, smrknutog izraza lica. Stalno sam razmišljala kako bih se razvela. Kad je maloj bilo 2 mjeseca otišla sam kod bake na Pelješac, stalno je zvao da mu nedostajemo a ja ništa. Kad je došao po nas nisam do kuće skoro progovorila s njim (2 sata putovanja). Pukla me depresija ali prema MM-u, ne toliko prema bebi iako sam imala osjećaj da je ne volim dovoljno. Htjela sam savjet od svog doc-a opće prakse ali mislim da me prelako otpisao. Sada se osjećam puno bolje, počela sam raditi (bila sam potpuno financijski ovisna o MM-u) a MM je sa bebom pa ja dođem doma i "zanovijetam" kako je lako s malom bebom, gdje je ručak i zašto nije roba oprana ( u šali, nek vidi kako je). Mislim da je meni bio problem što sam bila zatvorena u kući cijeli dan, ovdje se nigdje ne može bez auta, ni u dućan, a sad sam počela voziti...Uglavnom su se neke stvari posložile, život mi izgleda puno ljepši! Drž te se cure, zajedno smo jače!

----------


## Roko_mama

Annie, Nataša   :Love:

----------


## Audrey

Svaka čast, cure, nije lako prije svega samom sebi priznati da nešto nije u redu, a onda i drugima. 
Ne znam baš za brojku 80%, ali da postporođajne depresije ima kod velikog broja žena, to sam sigurna, samo možda u blažem obliku pa ne traže pomoć od straha i sramote da ih se ne bi proglasilo ludima ili nedaj Bože lošim majkama (najgora noćna mora svake mame). A i mi žene smo sklone tome da same sebe uvjerimo kako sve same možemo.
Još jednom, čestitam na hrabrosti što ste ovdje iznijele svoje probleme, ja vjerujem da će to pomoći mnogima   :Heart:  .

----------


## Annie

Da,definitivno zatvaranje u kuću pridonosi tome. Ja u tih mjesec dana nisam stvarno ni izašla van. To je isto katastrofa. Sada sveki dan odem nekud, ako niš drugo s Rokom u šetnju barem na pola sata.

----------


## mamma san

Annie, hvala na priči...ja sam očigledno jedna dežurna cmizdrivica, jer sam se rascmoljila čitajući tvoju priču..

Nataša30...  :Heart:  .

----------


## pinocchio

Hvala vam što ste podijelile svoja iskustva s nama i možda pomogle nekim mamama koje do sada još nisu skupile hrabrosti podijeliti svoju priču, ali sad vide da nisu same.

Pusa i budite hrabre kao i do sada   :Love:

----------


## snorki

i ja mislim da bi mnogim mamama pomoglo da procitaju ove price.
Kao sto sam napisala, nisam ni znala za postporodjajnu depresiju dok nisam krocila na forum. Samim tim sam se nekako pripremila.
Upadala sam u kraca depresivna stanja, ali sam se nekako izvlacila.

S druge strane, uvijek sam tjerala crne misli tako sto sam bila svjaesna da ako ja klonem,  nema mi ko, osim MM-a (a on mora raditi) brinuti o djeci. 
Meni su mnogo pomogle i dvije prijateljice sa kojima svakodnevno po 10 puta telefoniram  :Rolling Eyes:  I one su u slicnoj situaciji, pa izvlacimo jedna drugu  :Wink: 
I po prirodi sam dosta otkacitis, tako da kad god krenu crne misli, ja se nasalim na svoj racun. 

mamice jos jednom velika   :Kiss:

----------


## Jasna

Divim se tvojoj hrabrosti.

Meni je u tako ružnom sjećanju ostao veći dio Matijine prve godine. I tko to nije prošao može ovo tumačiti jadanjem, preseravanjem i sl.
Hormoni, nespavanje, usamljenost, velika promjena u svim aspektima života rezultirali su priličnom depresijom.. 
Mislila sam slično kao ti da sve mogu i stalno to pokušavala dokazati, na svoju štetu... Plakala sam gotovo na dnevnoj bazi kroz prvih oko 2 mjeseca, a znala sam imati ispade nezaustavljivog plača.. i ne baš razumijevanje okoline (jer što ja hoću... ja sam ipak stalno doma).. 
Ne volim se toga ni sjetiti.. i mislim da žene zato o tome ni ne pišu rado. A dok si u depresivnim fazama niti imaš vremena niti volje za forum.
Kad razmišljam o nekoj budućoj trudnoći te prve godine se puno više bojim i od poroda i hrpe drugih mogućih problema...

----------


## Natasa30

Da izbjegavanje ljudi mi je jako ostalo u sjecanju.

Sjecam se kad je Annabel imala mozda dva mjeseca i stavim je u kolica i idemo setati(ja sam se jos iz Canade tad preselila u Nizozemsku). 
Ljudi hodaju oko mene a ja ko vanzemaljac.
Onda sjednem da popijem kavu i gledam te ljude i pitam se kako oni 
su tako raspolozeni i setaju i sretni a ja mizerija teska.

Juce sam otvorila ladicu u spavacoj sobi jer sam nesto trazila i kad sam
otvorila ugledala sam neke stvari koje me vezu za rodjenje moga Noah
i za taj cjeli period. 
Morala sam je odmah zatvoriti. Kao da je ladica bila puna tj prepuna
nekih crnih sjecanja ono preplasila me.


Da jos napisem koju pozitivu:

Ne pusim vise vec mjesecima. Napokon sam imala volju za zivotom sto je veliki korak.
Ok nisam bila neki pusac ali ipak.
Druzim se. Izlazim i samu sebe tjeram da izlazim. 
Odmah se ujutro natjeram da se obucem.
Perem kosu malo cesce pa se bolje osjecam.
Svaki put se namackam kremama poslije tusiranja.
Nepijem vise tablete za spavanje.



Razlog zasto ovo pisem je jer imam osjecaj da cak i male stvari koje samo za sebe napravim igraju veliku ulogu.

Bice toga jos

 :Heart:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Cure, jel postporodjajna depresija moze doci naknadno, ili se medicinski racunaju samo prva tri mjeseca po rodjenju djeteta





> Postporođajna tuga ili baby blues javlja se 2 do 5 dana nakon poroda, traje do mjesec dana te ga doživljava 80% - 90% žena.





> Postporođajna ili postpartum depresija počinje se javljati u prvih 4 do 8 tjedana nakon poroda, mada se to može dogoditi i kasnije, tokom prve godine djetetovog života.Postpartum depresiju doživljava 10% do 16% mama.

----------


## ruby

Cure,svaka vam čast na hrabrosti i na izdržljivosti! Sad znam gdje se mogu obratit ako me pogodi nešto slično!
 :Love:

----------


## bucka

Cure,  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## yasmin

Cure svaka vam čast na iskrenosti, ovo će sigurno mnogima pomoći. I ja sam već bila na rubu da tražim pomoć. Ivan je zahtjevna beba od početka, ostavljao mi je malo vremena za druge stvari. I ja sam se zatvorila, cicao je po cijele dane a i plakao, nisam bila sigurna  ga ostaviti s nikim, a i nije lako čuvati bebu koja plače i stalno bi dojila. Nisam mogla gledati stan u neredu iu mjesto da sam odmarala kad je on spavao bacala sam se na pospremanje, kuhanje i slično. Po noći sam spavala max 3- 5 sati, plakala non-stop. po danu je isto slabo spavao,  par puta po 10 min. Mm dosta radi i nije mogao shvatiti kak je to kad si sam s bebom po cijele dane. Svađali smo se, rekao je da sam se promijenila od kad sam rodila...bilo je teških dana a nisam osjećala razumijevanje. Mislila sam daću se morati javiti lječniku, a onda su stvari nekako došle na svoje mjesto!
Mislim da ljudi oko mene nisu shvaćali težinu problema, nekeko sam to i skrivala jer ne mogu reći da nemam nekoga tko bi mi pomogao. I kad su ga drugi čuvali ja se jednostavno nisam mogla opustiti. Hvala bogu, ipak je sve prošlo bez većih posljedica!

----------


## odra

Cure drage, hvala na vašim pričama!!!  :Heart:  
Mene još pomalo buba blues, plačem puno puno češće nego prije i općenito sam osjetljivija.

----------


## momze

sta reci nego - divim vam se na hrabrosti i izdrzljivosti! hvala sto ste svoja iskustva podijelili sa nama.   :Heart:

----------


## Annie

Moram nadodati da sam dojila do odlaska u Vrapče, a tamo su mi rekli da ljekovi koje ću dobivati nisu još dovoljno ispitani što se tiče utjecaja na djete i da mi savjetuju da ne dojim dok pijem ljekove, a  oni su bili nužni za moje ozdravljenje. Tražila sam mišljenje troje doktora, i svi su se složili da je bolje prestati dojiti nego eksperimentirati s obzirom na jačinu ljekova. I tako su mi dali nešto i za pretajanje laktacije i više nisam dojila.  :Crying or Very sad:  . No Roko je jako dobro prihvatio adaptirano i sad sve super funkcionira.

Moram podjeliti s vama šta mi se desilo neki dan. 

Išli smo s Rokom pedijatru i sestra ga stavi na vagu i veli "dojite se,jel da"? Ja kažem "ne". Ona me onak čudno pogleda "zašto?". Ja velim da smo dojili mjesec dana i da više nije išlo. Na moje zaprepaštenje, ona se onak okrene Roku i kao njemu veli "vidiš ti tu svoju mamu,kako priča gluposti. Nije išlo,vraga. Nije se njoj dalo tebe dojiti. Nije te htjela više dojiti,jel da? Jer što više doji to više mlijeka ima". Ja onak pogledam muža i ne mogu vjerovat. Nisam htjela ulazit u diskusiju s njom jer sam imala osjećaj da bi joj mogla svašta reći. Sad mi je žao kaj joj nisam samo blago spustila. Ali nisam mogla vjerovat. Takva reakcija od osobe za koju misliš da je,ono, razumna,ne znam...

----------


## momze

Annie, ma pusti ju! Nemoj se osvrtat na takve komentare - mislim ja joj vjerojatno ne bih odsutjela, no mozda je zena stvarno i navikla na mlade mame koje prestanu dojit ili iz komocije ili da bi, ko fol, sacuvale grudi ili zbog nekog treceg razloga.

Bitno je da ste ti i Roko sada super! To je najvaznije.   :Heart:

----------


## maria71

trebala si joj odgovoriti i posramiti je tako da bude crvena ko paprika ili da se rasplače od neugodnosti....

nemoj joj ostati dužna drugi put

----------


## Školjkica

znam da ti nije lako, ja sam sebe prepoznala u nekim dijelovima, a posebno ovo -ja sve mogu sama, pa onda odbijam pomoć, mislim da cu nakon tvog iskustva malo ohladiti, jer vec sad pucam od umora i znam puknut koji daN(veceras npr. ) 
zelim ti sve najbolje i bebi isto

----------


## ninet

Annie, ja ti necu cestitati na hrabrosti sto si ovo podijelila s nama, jer je meni tako normalno pricati o ovim stvarima (mada znam da mnogima nije).
Samo da si ti to ostavila iza sebe.
Mene zanima jedna stvar koju nisam najbolje shvatila. Da li te je neko iz porodice "natjerao" na lijecenje ili si sama (kako se meni cini) to odlucila. Da li je tvoja okolina primijetila sta se s tobom dogadja? (Osim sto je muz pitao gdje je rucak...  :Evil or Very Mad:  )
Nekako mi je najstrasnije to sto psihicke smetnje prolaze nzamijeceno od okoline. Nekakva mimikrija ili samozavaravanje clanova porodice da je sve OK. Moj otac je imao ozbiljnih smetnji (srednje teska depresivna epizoda sa psihoticnom simptomatologijom su to nazvali) , a ja sam skontala da je to to tek kad su krenule halucinacije. Dan danas se pitam jel prije nisam mogla ili htjela da vidim kuda to vodi...
Sad je dobro. Ali sad i ja pusem i na hladno.

----------


## Annie

Ninet,ja sam sama tražila da odem tamo. MM to nije podržavao, smatrao je da je sve u mojoj glavi i da to možemo sami riješiti.Mislim da je ozbiljnost problema shvatio tek kada sam ostala tamo i kada su mu na to ukazali. Inače nitko nije ništa primječivao. Valjda zata što sam to,ne namjerno, jako dobro potiskivala u sebe sve dublje. A kad sam prasnula, onda je već bilo prekasno i svi su primjetili (govorim o obitelji)u najgorem obliku.

----------


## snorki

Mene nervira to sto vecina ljudi takve depresije i sl. protumaci kao hir modernih mamica  :Evil or Very Mad:   I onda podju komentari tipa "sta ti fali", "kako su zene nekada radjale po desetero ...  :Evil or Very Mad:  
I mislim da je postporodjajna depresija "bolest"  modernog svijeta.

Prije su zene odgajane tako da se unaprijed znala njihova sudbina. Cim dobiju menstruaciju znalo se da ce se udat, radjati djecu, brinuti o muzu... 
Danas je potpuno drugacije. Zene su emancipovanije, skoluju se, zavrsavaju skole, ili studiraju, rade, stvaraju karijeru... i onda se desi nesto poput poroda i zivota udvoje... Noramalno je da ti se zivot okrene 1000 stepeni.
Bez obzira sto je zena zeljela dijete i sto je to najljespi dar kojeg zivot pruza, ali treba se u svemu tome snaci. 
I
Nedavno sam cula pricu kako je zena poslije 10 godina borbe sa neplodnocu napokon dobila dijete i nemalo poslije toga upala u zacarani krug. 
Ljudi u njemom okruzenju nemaju pojma sta se deseva. Pocele su svakojake price kako joj je neko nesto izgato i takve gluposti- Na kraju zena je zavrsila u bolnici. I najvise od svega me nervira to sto ni doktori ne mogu skontata o cemu se radi.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ninet

> Ninet,ja sam sama tražila da odem tamo. MM to nije podržavao, smatrao je da je sve u mojoj glavi i da to možemo sami riješiti.Mislim da je ozbiljnost problema shvatio tek kada sam ostala tamo i kada su mu na to ukazali. Inače nitko nije ništa primječivao. Valjda zata što sam to,ne namjerno, jako dobro potiskivala u sebe sve dublje. A kad sam prasnula, onda je već bilo prekasno i svi su primjetili (govorim o obitelji)u najgorem obliku.


E mene ovo plasi. Mogla si ne traziti...A sta bi onda bilo, koliko bi proslo dok bi neko iz okoline shvatio...Ljudi prepoznaju poremecaj tek kad neko pocne mahat nozem (figurativno) na nevidljivog neprijatelja...

----------


## Annie

Da,ali ni ja nisam kužila kaj mi se dešava. Vidim da sam u svojoj priči puno toga izostavila,kako je sve išlo i što se sve zapravo događalo da bi do kraja dovelo do toga da ja mislim da mi djete umire. Evo,čim nađem malo vremena, napisat ću sve stepenice koje su dovele do toga.

----------


## ninet

Hvala ti unaprijed na tome jer nam se svima ili nekom bliskom moze desiti, a najvaznije je prepoznati i reagovati na vrijeme. Mozda nekom bas tvoja prica bas bude od pomoci.
Super si Annie!
 :Kiss:

----------


## Annie

Evo,kao što sam obećala, evo stvari koje su se meni događale prije nego što sam totalno pukla. Btw, dosta toga ću vjerojatno izostaviti, ali poanta svega je što sam ja mislila da je sve to na neki način normalno i svaki dan sam to sve više potiskivala u sebi,umjesto da sam ranije tražila pomoć. No,bilo kako bilo,mislim da je sve počelo onom mojom odlukom da sve mogu sama i da ja najbolje znam što je najbolje za Roka –time sam počela u potpunosti isključivati muža iz svega. 

Preuzela sam brigu o Roku i smatrala da jedino ja radim sve kako treba. To je rezultiralo time da sam na svako njegovo kmečkanje skakala i tražila mu razlog. Počela sam brojati njegove obroke, pisati kada jede,koliko vremenski, koju cicu, koliko spava. Kada Roko nije spavao onda kada je po mom proračunu trebao, počela sam brinuti da sigurno nešto nije u redu. Onda je počelo paničarenje – sigurno mu je ovo ili ono. Ista stvar kada se slučajno nije probudio za obrok kada je po mojoj računici trebao jesti.. Konstantno sam se brinula – ali pretjerano. Kupila sam 3 termometra kako bi znala koliko je stupnjeva u svakoj sobi + jedan vanjski za balkon, da Roku ne bi bilo prevruće ili prehladno. Čim bi otvorila novi paket npr.vlažnih maramica odmah bi muža slala da kupi novi paket jer sam se bojala da ću ostati bez njih. Svaki dan sam mu radila popise stvari koje treba kupiti (gaze, sterilne gazice za pupak+ milijardu nepotrebnih stvari) iako sam imala dovoljno doma. Rezultat – nepotrebne zalihe apsolutno svega (sad još imam 5 paketa blazinica koje smo koristili kada za brisanje Roka dok se još nije kupao).

Dojenje i izdajanje me strašno umaralo. Kada je Roko cicao,nisam mogla spavati, a on je znao masu puta zaspati na cici. Kada je on spavao,ja sam izdajala jer sam imala strašnih problema s viškom mlijeka. Spavala sam možda 3-4 sata dnevno,jer jednostavno nisam stigla više. Nisam stigla jesti (prije trudnoće sam imala 54 kg, a 20 dana nakon poroda 55), nisam stigla spavati… Pretjerano sam prala veš – čim bi Roko malo pobljuckao pelenu ili majicu, odmah je sve završilo u vešu za pranje. Prala sam 3-4 vešmašine DNEVNO, što naravno nisam stigla niti osušiti, a kamoli popeglati. Bila sam toliko umorna i neispavana, pogotovo kada sam imala mastitis, da sam razbila 2 toplomjera u 2 dana kada sam mjerila temperaturu. Onda je počela panika – da nemam vremena, da mi se sve dešava prebrzo, da ništa ne stignem i nisam vidjela izlaz. Sve se samo gomilalo – stan je izgledao katastrofalno, veš sam slala mami na peglanje (ali ipak sam uspjela doć u situaciju da od 50 tetra pelena nemam niti jednu čistu), kuhanje nije dolazilo u obzir, svađe s mužem su bile sve gore (čak smo spominjali i rastavu braka), Roko je sve manje spavao, imala sam dojam da stalno jede, a kad on nije jeo ja sam izdajala- svakih 3-4 sata ispočetka jer bi mi grudi bile ko kamen. Počeli su me svi živcirati, nisam imala vremena za ništa, jedva 5 minuta za sebe za tuširanje. Taman kad bi legla na par minuta zvonio je telefon, na koji se više nisam ni javljala. Noću me budio Rokov krik i par puta sam se našla u situaciji da ne znam gdje sam, tko sam i šta trebam napraviti. A Roko je urlikao… Bila sam totalno mrzovoljna, iscrpljena, totalno bezvoljna i živčana i sve mi je izgledalo užasno. Kao da nema izlaza.
Onda su mi se počele pričinjavati stvari – i tu zapravo počinje priča o tome kako sam vidjela da Roko mršavi i vjerovala sam kako će on umrijeti. I onda priča o odlasku u zaraznu gdje su skužili da samnom nešto nije u redu…

U to vrijeme mi je,koliko god to ružno zvučalo, Roko bio teret. Tek nakon svega, kada se sve vratilo u normalu počela sam uživati u svakom trenutku provedenom s njim. Onako istinski.

I možda se poneka mama prepozna u svemu ovome što sam ja radila, a ne završi na antidepresivima. Svaka je osoba drugačija, netko je labilniji, netko jači. Iako je Roko planirano djete, strašno željeno i voljeno već prije dolaska na svijet, vjerojatno je taj novi život bio prevelika promjena za mene. 

Sada imam vremena za sve- za uživanje u njegovim novim pokretima, glupostima koje izvodi, "priče"; imam vremena za sebe, za muža + svaki dan čist stan (bez gomile neispeglanog veša), svaki dan topli ručak. I sretno djete. Kada se jednom kockice slože na mjesto...

----------


## Storma

Annie, duso, imas preslatko dijete a ni muz nije za bacit   :Razz:   Za to se vrijedi boriti. Mislim da si jako, jako hrabra   :Kiss:  

Natasa 30, ne daj se, mi smo tu. I makar nismo pored tebe, nisi sama.   :Heart:

----------


## ninet

Nakon sto sam ovo procitala, sklona sam vjerovati da tebe nisu samo hormoni doveli do bolnice (ok, oni su vjerovatno uzrokovali opsesiju), nego neljudska iscrpljenost (halucinacije i malo sna idu pod ruku)...
Kad vas vidim na slikama, vidim i da ste super porodica, mlada, lijepa i zdrava.
Mislim da su sanse da ti se ovo pojavi s drugim djetetom male, jer sad znas kako stvari idu....i vjerovatno ces znati da stanes na vrijeme.
Ljubi Roka i hvala za pricu.

----------


## Annie

Ninet, slažem se u potpunosti. I,veliki sam borac, neću dopustiti da se ovo ikad ponovi. A nadam se da će moja priča nekome i pomoći...

----------


## bucka

mislim da te nema cega biti sram(sto si napisala na pocetku price)!!
mislim da postporodjajna depresija uhvati veliku vecinu zena u laksem ili tezem obliku!!mene je konkretno drzala 2tjedna kroz koja sam radila samo 3 stvari:plakala,dojila i izdajala se!!sve mi je bilo crno,nista mi nije imalo smisla,bolilo me jos sve jos  od poroda,nisam se bas snalazila sa Nikom..ali nakon 2tjedna je,hvala Bogu,proslo,a mene jos uvijek iznenadjuje sto ti hormoni mogu napraviti covjeku!!
sretno i drz nam se!!drago mi je sto tvoja prica na kraju ipak ima happy end!! :D

----------


## ENA26

Mialim da sam u istoj situaciji. Čitam tvoj post i plačem

----------


## bucka

čiji post-moj ili od annie??posalji meni ili annie pp ako zelis!!mozda ti mozemo sa par rijeci podrske bar malo pomoci!!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ENA26

i od annie i tvoj post. Mislim da sam više slična annie, jer svaki dan mi je sve gore i gore

----------


## Annie

Ena, potraži pomoć. Odi do doktora opće prakse i reci mu/joj kako se osjećaš. Dat će ti nešto da se smiriš ili uputiti dalje. Potraži pomoć. Postporođajna depresija je normalna, velik broj žena je proživi, neke se jaće, a neke slabije. Ali važno je reagirati što prije. Drži se, slobodno napiši pp ako želiš razgovarati.

----------


## alisaskvo

od kako sam se vratila iz bolnice sa svojim malim anđelom imam jako ružne trenutke.oni ne traju dugo i nisu tako česti-kako vrijeme prolazi sve su rijeđi.radi se o tome da ju jednostavno ne želim gledati.znam da zvuči jako ružno ali jednostavno je tako-kao da nestane sva ljubav prema njoj.sa starijim sinom nema takvih osječaja.pokušavam se sama sa tim nositi ali eto možda mi bude lakše sad kad sam to podjelila sa vama.  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## irenask

cure  :Love:

----------


## odra

Annie, za tebe jedno veliko  :Heart:  

Alisaskvo, pričaj o tome, ne samo na forumu nego nekoj bliskoj osobi. Znam da je teško priznati nešto takvo i da je sigurno praćeno silnim osjećajem krivice i stida, ali važno je da to podijeliš s nekim i dobiješ neposrednu podršku (nek to bude netko za koga znaš da će biti suosjećajan)

----------


## aleta

Alisaskvo, nije to ništa čudno. Što si ti sve prošla dok se malena nije rodila, dobro je da si uopće sačuvala živce i razum. I kod najlagodnije trudnoće i poroda, i poslije kad žena ima pomoć od dvije bake i još neznamkoga, ima dana kad joj je teško i tjeskobna je. Još je ovdje ova pusta, depresivna zima koja nam ni malo ne olakšava svakodnevicu. Probaj ipak nekako iskemijat da je netko uz klince pola sata pa trkni u grad na kavicu, ako ikako možeš...  :Heart:

----------


## alisaskvo

hvala ti aleta  :Heart:   :Heart:  znam da si mi ti uvijek tu,a to puno znači

----------


## Sonnya

Cure, mene zanima je li koja od vas patila od depresije ikad prije poroda, ili vam se to prvi put javilo kad ste rodile?

----------


## Lutonjica

općenito, jedina veza između patološke depresije prije poroda i poslijeporođajne depresije jest da žene koje inače boluju od depresije imaju povećanu šansu da će doživjeti i poslijeporođajnu depresiju.
ali PPD naravno često doživljavaju u žene koje nikada prije niti poslije nisu bolovale od depresije.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Uzroci poslijeporođajne depresije nisu u potpunosti utvrđeni, međutim, smatra sa da su oni kombinacija bioloških i psihosocijalnih čimbenika. Kad se spominju biološki čimbenici, prije svega se misli na hormonalne promjene koje se događaju u trudnoći, za vrijeme i nakon poroda. Tokom trudnoće, razine hormona estrogena i progesterona povećaju se i do 10 puta, a u roku od 3 dana nakon poroda, vraćaju se u normalu. Istodobno, razina hormona prolaktina drastično naraste u prvom tjednu nakon poroda. 
> 
> Što se tiče psihosocijalnih čimbenika, postoje određene skupine žena kod kojih je rizik za pojavljivanje poslijeporođajne depresije veći. To su prije svega žene koje su inače bolovale od depresije te one u čijoj obitelji postoji povijest depresije. Zatim, tu su žene sa slabom socijalnom podrškom (ne primaju dovoljno ni emocionalne ni fizičke pomoći od svoje okoline), a tu se posebno ističu majke adolescentice i samohrane majke. Depresija će se također češće javiti ukoliko je trudnoća bila neželjena, ako je porod bio težak i kompliciran (pogotovo kod carskog reza), te ako novorođena beba ima zdravstvene probleme ili je nedonošče. 
> 
> Budući da je dolazak djeteta na svijet velika životna promjena, javljanju depresije pogodovat će i bilo kakva druga velika i stresna promjena koja se može javiti dok je beba još mala (preseljenje, nezaposlenost, svađe s partnerom, financijski problemi, smrt voljene osobe). Kao uzroci pojave poslijeporođajne depresije, navode se i nisko samopoštovanje, veliki dobitak na težini tokom trudnoće te niski socioekonomski status.

----------


## Sonnya

Ma pročitala sam ovo već prije, htjela sam vidjeti što kažu cure, iz osobnog iskustva?

----------


## alisaskvo

ja nikada prije nisam patila od nikakve depresije,lagane mrzovolje je bilo,ali svatko ima lošiji dan.niti nakon prve trudnoće,nego evo nakon druge-ali mislim da je to splet nakupljenog straha u toku trudnoće koji je morao negdje izaći

----------


## sokolic

Napokon sam shvatila problem i odlucila sa je vrijeme da priznam svoj problem i da se prikljucim i ovdje...evo ovako: pocelo je jos dok sam bila trudna-strahovi za bebu,panika da ga necu iznijet so kraja,da ce mu se neato dogoditi a toliko sam zeljela bebu da vam opisati ne mogu. Porod je bio grozan,nakon tri dana pokusaja zavrsava carskim rezom al ajd;mogu ja to sve sama. Povratak kuci-mogu ja to sve sama...i jesam jedno vrijeme super funkcionirala ali onda pocinju problemi-svadje s muzem svaki dan,sve vise zapustam sebe i kucu jer ne mogu stici ali ja i dalje tvrdim da mogu sve sama,moji stalni strahovi da se bebi sto ne dogodi,provjeravanja da li dise,panican strah od odvajanja njega od mene i strah da mi ga netko ne uzme...jos se more toga motalo ( i mota) po mojoj glavi ali danas sam dosegla vrhunac...nervozan vec tri dana mali place;sto god da probam ne pali i sto god on vise place ja se sve vise i vise sikiram i osjecam da se pocinjem gusiti; u jednom trenutku mi srce toliko lupa i ne mogu udahnuti da me strah da cu umrijeti,mota mi se po glavi da ce mi dijete ispasti i grcam od suza ne mogu se smiriti...zovem muza i on dolazi,cim se beba smirila ja se smirujem i to prolazi...ne znam je li ovo PPD ali odlucila sam iduci tjedan otici psihijatru jer vidim da cu upropastiti i sebe i brak i dijete ako ovako nastavim...sram me toga sto sam si napravila ali moram pronaci lijek jer ne mogu ovako dalje...iscrpljena sam,dusa mi spava a kad spavam na pola sam budna...malo mi je lakse kad kazem i evo trebalo je 5 mjeseci da to skuzim,strah me kritika i svega ali trebam pomoc...

----------


## Inda_os

*sokolić*, nema razloga da te netko kritizira. Zapravo te treba pohvaliti jer postupaš vrlo odgovorno - priznaješ da ti je teško i da trebaš pomoć. 
Za početak pokušaj mužu objasniti da ti je teško i da možda imaš ppd, daj mu da pročita neki tekst o tome da vidi da je to zaista oboljenje a ne prenemaganje kako često znaju tumačiti. Pokušaj se smiriti, u ovim trenucima je najvažnije da sebi ne budeš neprijatelj i ne dovedeš se do ruba. Kad osjetiš da ti je previše svega, na sve moguće načine gledaj kako se možeš opustiti i dovesti u normalu. Potraži pomoć od svih i za sve i obrati se stručnjaku  :Love: 
Puno nas je prošlo kroz ovo što pišeš, nisi sama.

----------


## Apsu

Draga sokolic! Najbitnije si napravila - priznala si da možda imaš problem. Iskreno, nakon teškog poroda kakav je bio tvoj, možda bi i ja bila u istom stanju kao ti. Porod je najvaznije iskustvo koje zena moze dozivjeti, izmuči te, iscijedi, tobom upravlja neka bolna nepoznata sila, a ako to traje danima kao kod tebe onda mogu samo zamisliti kako te strgalo.. 

Koliko se sjecam, ti si na kraju zavrsila na carskom. Nije ni to mala stvar. Misliti da ces rodit, hrabrit se da si dovoljno snazna a onda ti dijete izvadi netko drugi. I meni bi bilo tesko draga, svakom bi. Sigurna sam da se sad tako panicno bojis za dijete jer si na porodu  kad si bila najranjivija mozda pomislila da ce umrijeti i da ces ostat bez njega.. 
Kao što ljudi koji su bili u ratu imaju PTSP zbog šokova, tako ti mozda imas ptsp od teskog poroda.. 

Grlim te, sve se u životu uvijek da ispraviti.. Ispravi odnos sa muzem, reci mu što ti je na duši i trazi ga da te zagrli i bude uz tebe, zovi sad pomoc u kucu ako nisi prije, svi ce te razumijeti i rado uskociti.. Izađi na zrak i diši, bit ce sve u redu  :Smile:

----------


## Carmina406

Ajme Sokolic nisi nista kriva. Svakome se to moze dogoditi. PPD ne bira,udara di god stigne. Hrabra si sto si SEBI priznala,to ti je pola posla vec rijeseno. Potrazi pomoc i ne osvrci se natrag, glavu gore. Nek ti Bog da snagu i srecu
da sve rijesite.

----------


## sokolic

Hvala na potpori,ispocetka nisam vidila neke stvari ali ovo danas mi je otvorilo oci...pricala sam s muzem i jos nemam potporu od njega jer ili ne zna sto je to ili smatra da nije opasno ali ja sam se narucila za razgovor kod psihijatra,nista me ne kosta otici vidit...ovaj forum je pola lijeka  :Smile:  ...

----------


## Inda_os

> Hvala na potpori,ispocetka nisam vidila neke stvari ali ovo danas mi je otvorilo oci...pricala sam s muzem i jos nemam potporu od njega jer ili ne zna sto je to ili smatra da nije opasno ali ja sam se narucila za razgovor kod psihijatra,nista me ne kosta otici vidit...ovaj forum je pola lijeka  ...


daj mu nekoliko tekstova o pdd da pročita, ozbiljnije će shvatiti. Često u tim tekstovima piše i kako se partner treba postaviti, pa mu možda to otvori oči  :Wink:

----------


## sokolic

Sve ce to biti dobro...ja mislim da to nije toliko ozbiljno;uhvati me na mahove ta neka panika i ljutnja i tuga i traje 2-3 sata i onda ko rukom odneseno pa onda na malu sitnicu planem ko vulkan Etna i tako u krug...vidit cemo,javim kad obavim razgovor...

----------


## Runa

Cure, s vama sam. Puno puta luda, luda...

Preporuka svima, provjerite TSH, provjerite malo štitnjaču. Iako ja imam dijagnozu otprije, ona kod puno žena poslije poroda poludi. Ja nisam na vrijeme izreagirala i razvila hashimoto, TSH 35, sa svim simptomima - nervoza, bezvoljnost, depresija, lupanje srca, iscrpljenost, zatvor, nenormalni ciklusi (ne dojim), epizode nekontroliranog bijesa, plača.... Kvaliteta života jednaka nuli. Uz sve to osjećaj krivnje jer se loše osjećate, a imate to predivno i željeno stvorenjce kraj sebe.

Naravno, i to što sam većinu vremena sama s djetetom je pridonijelo tom stanju.

----------


## lidać2

ja imam jedno pitanje...s koliko se ta depresija moze pojaviti?kod mene jedna osoba u familiji ponasa se totalno cudno...no maleni ima vec 8mj...s tim da ona u nekim fazama zna toliki vristat na njega,derat se,pa cak po guzi,s kolicima baratat ko tackama (tipa naglo gurnut malog od bjesa),prijetit kako ce ga bacit kroz prozor i svasta nesto...s tim da su ti ispadaju poceli jos prije dok je "beba" bila stvarno beba...beba zna doslovno satima grcat u placu...nazalost ja osobno poduzet nemogu nista jer uz mene se ponasa ko "najdivnija" mama na svijetu a kada ju pitam o malenom i dal sve u redu NIKADA se ne pozali ni ista sl...cak sam ju jednom "ulovila" dok je maleni plakao ali izgovor je "danas je cijeli san cendrav"

----------


## Carmina406

Ajme strasno za citat,strasno. Dodi joj cesce ako mozes,ocito joj treba pomoc. 

Neznam odakle ti sve te informacije,ako ti netko to prenosi nek se i ta osoba potrudi pruzit pomoc. Ocito je da je neki oblik depresije ili nesto drugo slicno u pitanju. Nedaj Boze da se u naletu bjesa ta kolica prevrnu mogla bi i ona i svi oko nje zalit za cijeli zivot.

Nemoj nikako okrenut glavu,ocito je da joj treba pomoc pa makar pronosati bebu da ona malo odmori. Ili nekim savjetom "nenametljivo" vezano za problem.



Bas je tesko ovakve stvari cuti




Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## lidać2

informacije sam dobila od osobe koje zivi s njom...ista kuca ali dva kata...i ta osoba se cesto nudi za cuvanje no ipak nemoze po cijele dane...pokusala je razgovarat s mamom no svaki put je od nje ostala "popljuvana"...mama ne pruhvaca problem i svatko tko joj nesto kaze ne prode dobro...ja s vremenom na vrijeme dodem mami ali ponavljam tada se ponasa ko najdivnija osoba na svijetu,skoro oa svaki put probam kao malo dublje uc u temu malenog (kako se snalazi i sl.) ali apsulutno nista ne dobivam od nje da nesto ne stima...tako da uopce neznam kako bi ja reagirala...

----------


## KrisZg

Ja sam tek naknadno ustanovila da sam s malim imala postporodajnu, kod mene je bila sljedeca situacija: 2,5 god nocnih mora kako ga netko ubija, otima, sve moguce nagadnije situacije koje um moze smisliti bile su kod mene prisutne, svaku noc od ono malo sto bih spavala.

Posljedica: grozne glavobolje uz koje bi mi svaki njegov glas testirao granice , a masta bi mi podivljala ali ne u pozitivnom smislu. Onda na sve to krivnja zbog takvih misli koje nisam mogla kontrolirati i moja konstatacija da sam losa majka i od bivse svekrve uporno podjebavanje da prostite na izrazu.Bilo mi je jako tesko i to razdoblje je zapravo jedno od razloga izmedu ostalog zadrtog ponasanja zasto je bivsa sveki i bivsi :Cool: Mislim da je tada izasla knjiga od Brooke Shields?? pa se nesto pisalo malo vise o tome, kada sam shvatila da nisam jedina, proslo je s vremenom.

S malom se nije ponovilo ali s malom nisam nikome(cak niti svojoj) ni dala da pride blizu prvih mjesec dana jer koliko sam shvatila, buduci da je ona dosla "pomoci" kada se mali rodio, to se izrodilo u maltretiranje mene u tih mjesec dana(npr.dizala me skupa s malim iz kreveta svakih par sati da promjeni plahtu iako je plahta bila cista aludirajuci da sam prljava valjda jer sam rodila?? uz pogrdne komentare) nekako sam imala filing da se nisam imala vremena na miru povezati. Tako cu i s trecim, zlu ne trebalo prvih mjesec dana rodbina moze pisati lastanu...

----------


## Carmina406

KrisZg..neki su ljudi jednostavno bolesni pa za sobom povuku koga god stignu,tebe npr.

Ko izvuce zivu glavu iz takvih situacija ja mu skidam kapu,tebi takoder. Imala sam slicnu,ali blazu verziju tvog slucaja,nocne more su kratko trajale nasrecu pa je s prestankom istih krenulo na bolje

Lidac2..nebih ti bas bila u kozi,tesko je znati sta napravit

Ima puno "vanjskih" faktora koji po meni probude PPD...npr.svekrve (nije sala),,muz itd pa bi se uglavnom takvi problemi trebali rijesit/udaljit

Ja bih se sitila npr.izjave moje sveki kako mi je ostao ogroman trbuh (dan kad sam dosla iz rodilista) i nakon toga dan je bio nepovratno upropasten..kad se sitim uffff I kad god bih se sitila,uvik zivcanitis po cili dan

Srica karma se pobrinula da sad imam 2dj i trbuh ravan i lijep

Pa nek kuca laje....ahahahaaaaa




Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## sokolic

Bila sam na razgovoru,je depresija ali blazi oblik jer sam kao na vrijeme dosla i dobila odredjenu pocetnu blagu terapiju...preporucen razgovor sa muzem jer je dr shvatio da nemam nikakve potpore. Nakon razgovora MM se spakirao i otisao o nas,potpora kakvu nikome ne bi pozeljela...a sto je najtragicnije ni ne fali mi,izgleda da da tbl djeluju pa se ne sikiram oko 80% stvari. Naravno da mi je bebonja na prvom mjestu i sve bila dala za njega ali odlucila sam se boriti,imam dokaz sad da NISAM luda ma sto god moja sveki i MM mislili samo sam pod pritiskom bil jer u "bocu od litre stane litra a ja gurala pet" po rijecima doktora...samo sam htjela reci da se to svima moze dogoditi ali provjerite na vrijeme jer nije sramota,ja sam sebe uvjeravala da nije nista,s druge strane vikali da sam luda,zivcana i svakakva a u stvari sam bila sama i preopterecena ...ne dajte se cure,sve se to rijesi

----------


## Carmina406

Ajme,sokolic dobro da se sve rjesilo na vrijeme. Iskreno se nadam da ce te ti i muz rijesiti nesuglasice i da ce se on naucit nosit sa situacijom

Drzi se


Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## sokolic

Hvala draga <3  :Kiss:

----------


## milasova8

Sokolic,bravo na odluci posjeta psihologa!
A zao mi je sto imas takvog muza..ne znam sta da ti kazem.mozda mu napokon dode iz dupeta u glavu..
Ako ne,onda ti je i bolje bez njega..
Drzi se..

----------


## Ginger

> Sokolic,bravo na odluci posjeta psihologa!
> A zao mi je sto imas takvog muza..ne znam sta da ti kazem.mozda mu napokon dode iz dupeta u glavu..
> Ako ne,onda ti je i bolje bez njega..
> Drzi se..


Potpis
Pisala si vec prije o tome kako je sve na tebi i iskreno, ti se i dobro drzis
Ipak, nadam se da cete rjesiti probleme, iako ce tu vjerojatno trebati puno truda...drz se

----------


## vikki

Sokolić, drži se, sigurna sma da ćeš prebroditi to, zbog bebice. Što se TM tiče, sjećam se s druge teme da on, nažalost u svom ponašanju s tobom i djetetom ima potporu svoje majke. Mislim da nije u redu da se on koji je jednako odgovoran za to dijete i brak spakira i ode čim mu se ne svidi stanje stvari.
Potpisujem milasovu, dobro će biti ako riješite nesuglasice, a ako ne riješite, brini za dijete i sebe, o njemu neka i dalje brine njegova mama.

----------


## Apsu

Stavila bi ruku u vatru da je okidac za depresiju tvoj muz... Pa ja bi odavno na tabletama zavrsila da je moj takav.. Zena postane majka, sva odgovornost za dijete je na njoj, dobije novu ulogu u zivotu koju uci, jaka je koliko i slaba, i onda joj treba potpora u toj novoj ulozi, a ne da ona jos na muza mora mislit.. Uzas draga sokolic, zelim ti puno snage  :Heart:

----------


## KrisZg

Sokolic, zao mi je.Vidjet ces sada kroz par dana u cemu je bila kvaka.Ne mozes se ti toliko lose osjecati koliko ti oni mogu lose uciniti s takvim ponasanjem.Napisala sam svoje iskustvo, i tu je u pitanju bila i svekrva i bivsi a nizbrdo je krenulo kada sam "lupila sakom od stol" i nisam dopustila da itko dode kada je mala rodena.Tu sam mu se najvise zamjerila  :Laughing: Kamo srece da je tada pokupio stvari i otisao...

----------


## Apsu

Sokolic kako si?

----------


## Carmina406

> Sokolic kako si?










Nadam se da je sve ok





Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## mademoiselle

Slucajno guglajuci i ne znajuci vise sta da radim, naisla sam na ovu temu, pa sam odlucila da vam ispricam moj problem.
Pre nekih 5 godina sam operisala srce, nakon operacije su mi dali i neke lekice za smirenje jer sam pred operaciju imala blaze oblike panike, da vam ne duzim...
Pila sam rivotril i flunisan, onda je usledilo problem sa cistama, par laparaskopija i na kraju VTO, goooooomilaaa hormona (a lekice sam naravno prestala da pijem), kako sam pocela sa hormonima i ocistila se od lekova tako su pocele i nekakve crne misli da se motaju, tipa da cu povrediti nekoga, najvise sam se bojala nozeva. Gurala sam ja sa tim nekako uz REBT terapiju, porodila se, bebac super, ali misli su i dalje tu i to vezano za dete. Beba ima vec devet meseci, a ja ne smem preko noci da ostanem sama sa njom iz straha da joj ne naudim. Ne znam sta da radim, pisala sam i na temi _prisilne misli nakon poroda_ , da li da se vratim na lekove, a planiramo jos dece, a nisu ni godine na nekom zavidnom nivou. Inace nisam zapala u depresiju, da sad placem zbog toga i histerisem, naprotiv, trudim se koliko god mogu da budem optimista, ali izgleda da je to slabo ili ja nisam dovoljno jaka.
Bas mi treba pomoc.

----------


## Marija2012

isti problem kao i ti, ja sam pila Zoloft i Moditen ,ali najmanje doze. i sama sam si ukinula moditen, i misli su opet počele. koma.Ne smijem ni napisati šta mi sve dode. Ne znam kako da si pomognem.

----------


## mademoiselle

Ja se toga i najvise plasim, da se sve to ne vrati nakon lekova.
Da li jemoguce da ne postoji nikakvo resenje za ovu patnju!

----------


## Marija2012

Mene te misli toliko bacaju u bed, i depresiju da sam pocela razmisljati da bi voljela da nestanem s ove kugle zemaljske... jer to vise ne mogu trpiti. Dosta mi je strahova, dosta mi je tih misli. Nocas se probudim i mala ima glavu onako na stranu i meni dode kao da joj okrenem glavom. Imala sam dok je bila mala opsesije da joj cepim nos, da ju pokrijem s jastukom, da joj okrenem glavom, da ju  bacim kroz balkon, nož ne smijem ni danas vidjet, isto ko ni skarice za nokte. U poslu normalno funkcioniram i nemam prema nikome nikakve misli niti sta, samo prema djetetu, osijecam nelagodu i sad vec strah kad ce koja miso doc da joj nesto ne napravim. Jedno vrijem nisam ni sama mogla ostati s njom. Ma koma život.

----------


## mademoiselle

Nista mi ne pricaj, ja imam strah i da mogu naskoditi drugoj deci, ljudima i to narocito ako se sama nadjem negde, nisam u stanju nigde ni da odem sama. Prosto ne mogu verovati da ja mogu ikom bilo sto napraviti.
Volela bih cuti nekog ko je pobedio te misli, ko se izlecio?

----------


## blackberry

> Mene te misli toliko bacaju u bed, i depresiju da sam pocela razmisljati da bi voljela da nestanem s ove kugle zemaljske... jer to vise ne mogu trpiti. Dosta mi je strahova, dosta mi je tih misli. Nocas se probudim i mala ima glavu onako na stranu i meni dode kao da joj okrenem glavom. Imala sam dok je bila mala opsesije da joj cepim nos, da ju pokrijem s jastukom, da joj okrenem glavom, da ju  bacim kroz balkon, nož ne smijem ni danas vidjet, isto ko ni skarice za nokte. U poslu normalno funkcioniram i nemam prema nikome nikakve misli niti sta, samo prema djetetu, osijecam nelagodu i sad vec strah kad ce koja miso doc da joj nesto ne napravim. Jedno vrijem nisam ni sama mogla ostati s njom. Ma koma život.


zašto si si sama ukinula lijek? kažeš da su misli nakon toga došle ponovo...

----------


## Marija2012

Pa ne znam zasto sam prestala, jednostavno mislila sam da je vrijeme da prstanem jer stanje se popravilo... a i sama doktorica mi je rekla da ce me uskoro skinuti s toga, a izmedu ostalog i pocela sam preskakti terapiju, kako bi moja doktorica rekla to je dokaz da je bolje , jer kad zub boli oonda i pijes ljek, kad ne boli onda prestajes.

----------


## apricot

Marija, ovo što se tebi događa je puno lošije od zubobolje ili bilo kakve boljke koja se može jednim zahvatom riješiti.
Ti moraš potražiti drugu pomoć, ako ovom nisi zadovoljna.
Jer ove misli koje se tebi motaju po glavi nisu dobre ni za tebe, ni za tvoje dijete, ni za tvoju okolinu.

Moraš pronaći način da si pomogneš.
svjesna si da problem postoji, i to je najveći korak.
Ali ne smiješ sada stati... idi dalje.

Ovdje ima dovoljan broj krasnih žena koje će te u tome hrabriti i podržati.
I osnažiti.

Ali najviše trebaš napraviti sama.

----------


## Marija2012

Meni kad je to pocelo ,azvala sam telefoncic i oni me nisu znali kuda uputiti. Javila sam se na rebro i tamo me vodi jedna krasna doktorica. Meni je problem i sto me te misli deprimiraju, naprosto me bacaju na dno. Moji doma smatraju da to traje predugo, i nemam neku podršku. A iskreno i strah me bilo kome sta reci, jer znam da nisam luda, štekam "samo " sto se tice djeteta. Da stvar bude gora, mala je jako privržena tati. Ne znam jel ona mogla osjetiti to sve sta se dogadalo u mojoj glavi. I to me jos vise deprimira, jer se on gura svugdje i prkosi mi, npr. koliko puta ga je poljubila i to. Mene to deprimira jer ne znam di grijesim. Sve joj dajem, priuscujem, s njom sam stalno...

----------


## ann-zgb

> Meni kad je to pocelo ,azvala sam telefoncic i oni me nisu znali kuda uputiti. Javila sam se na rebro i tamo me vodi jedna krasna doktorica. Meni je problem i sto me te misli deprimiraju, naprosto me bacaju na dno. Moji doma smatraju da to traje predugo, i nemam neku podršku. A iskreno i strah me bilo kome sta reci, jer znam da nisam luda, štekam "samo " sto se tice djeteta. Da stvar bude gora, mala je jako privržena tati. Ne znam jel ona mogla osjetiti to sve sta se dogadalo u mojoj glavi. I to me jos vise deprimira, jer se on gura svugdje i prkosi mi, npr. koliko puta ga je poljubila i to. Mene to deprimira jer ne znam di grijesim. Sve joj dajem, priuscujem, s njom sam stalno...


draga marija,saljem link-svakako imate pravo traziti strucnu pomoc.nisam citala od pocetka,ali ako ovo pomaze saljem od <3
strucni su,ne treba uputnica ,ne placa se i mozete otici sami ili sa suprugom i djevojcicom-postuje se zelja zene
sretno !!!

http://djh.hrt.hr/component/content/...ajna-depresija

----------


## Apsu

> Mene te misli toliko bacaju u bed, i depresiju da sam pocela razmisljati da bi voljela da nestanem s ove kugle zemaljske... jer to vise ne mogu trpiti. Dosta mi je strahova, dosta mi je tih misli. Nocas se probudim i mala ima glavu onako na stranu i meni dode kao da joj okrenem glavom. Imala sam dok je bila mala opsesije da joj cepim nos, da ju pokrijem s jastukom, da joj okrenem glavom, da ju  bacim kroz balkon, nož ne smijem ni danas vidjet, isto ko ni skarice za nokte. U poslu normalno funkcioniram i nemam prema nikome nikakve misli niti sta, samo prema djetetu, osijecam nelagodu i sad vec strah kad ce koja miso doc da joj nesto ne napravim. Jedno vrijem nisam ni sama mogla ostati s njom. Ma koma život.


Ajme!! Pa ovo je strašno  :Sad:  ne mogu ni zamisliti koja je to borba, drži se!

----------


## Carmina406

I od mene  :Love:  


Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## Marija2012

Hvala cure na podrški, danas cu zvati savjetovalište! Problem je što ja nisam iz zagreba, i radim do 16h, tako da... cemo vidjeti.

----------


## Peterlin

> Hvala cure na podrški, danas cu zvati savjetovalište! Problem je što ja nisam iz zagreba, i radim do 16h, tako da... cemo vidjeti.


Jesi li razgovarala sa svojim obiteljskim liječnikom? Imaju doktori iskustva s takvim stvarima. Uputit će te gdje treba u tvom mjestu ili negdje blizu. Sretno!

----------


## Marija2012

Jesam, naravno, on zna za to ali nikad nisam dobila nikakv savjet. Uglavno prijmjetila sam da mi se simptomi pojačavaju kad ja i partner nismo u dobrim odnosima. Da napomenem, ja sam  prije 4 godine imala saobračajku i od tada sam obolila od anksioznosti, nikad se nisam lječila, samo sam ponekad išla na bihevioralnu terapiju, ti simptomi su nestali iako sam sklona dramatiziranju i nekoj laganoj depresiji( to sadaa vidim kad znam sta je to). Dva mjeseca nakon što sam rodila pokazali su se prvi simptomi, možda i prije (bila sam plačljiva, nesretna, i živcana jer su se svi peljali da mi pomognu- mama je kod mene spavala 5 tjedana, znaci nisam ni malo bila samostalna). Znam da je njena namjera bila da mi pomogne, jer sam imala carski, ali kod mene je to mozda imalo kontra efekt. Nabila sam si osijecaj da sam nesposobna brinuti se za djete. Onada su pocele misli. Bojala sam se rezati nokte keraj djeteta , da ju ne ozljedim, bojala sam se cak spavati s njom jer me bilo strah da mi ponoci ne dode da joj nesto napravim, bojala sam se ostat s njom sama, onda je pocela nervoza, plač nesanica, zelja da nestanem. Kroz godinu dana sve se iznormaliziralo iako se ja nika ne mogu pomiriti s im sta mi se dogodilo. Stalno sebe krivim. Uvijek sam bila jaka, i borbena i ne znam sta se dogodilo. Bojim se da cu dobiti sizofreniju, da ce mi on uzeti djete (jer nismo u braku) ili da ce iskoristiti to sta se dogodilo poslje poroda da mi ju uzme. Živim u groznim strahovima.

----------


## Peterlin

Joj, teško je to... ali imaš DOBRU motivaciju da ozdraviš. Djetetu trebaš zdrava, a i samoj sebi i te kako trebaš zdrava.

Vjerujem da ima liječnika u primarnoj zdravstvenoj zaštiti koji u najmanju ruku nisu "kreativni" kad nam treba pomoć. Jednostavno mu reci "trebam uputnicu za psihološko savjetovanje ili psihijatra" i gotovo. Ako odbije - razmisli o promjeni liječnika. Ovo su ozbiljne stvari... Ne vidim razloga zašto bi trpila i strahovala ako IMAŠ PRAVO na stručnu pomoć. 

U međuvremenu, pogledaj literaturu koju su cure preporučile, možda dobiješ barem osjećaj da nešto radiš za sebe i nešto pomičeš s mjesta. Sretno!

----------


## biserko

> Cure, s vama sam. Puno puta luda, luda...
> 
> Preporuka svima, provjerite TSH, provjerite malo štitnjaču. Iako ja imam dijagnozu otprije, ona kod puno žena poslije poroda poludi. Ja nisam na vrijeme izreagirala i razvila hashimoto, TSH 35, sa svim simptomima - nervoza, bezvoljnost, depresija, lupanje srca, iscrpljenost, zatvor, nenormalni ciklusi (ne dojim), epizode nekontroliranog bijesa, plača.... Kvaliteta života jednaka nuli. Uz sve to osjećaj krivnje jer se loše osjećate, a imate to predivno i željeno stvorenjce kraj sebe.
> 
> Naravno, i to što sam većinu vremena sama s djetetom je pridonijelo tom stanju.


Runa, kao da sebe vidim, sve mi je jasno, identicno stanje. Hasimoto, depresija, TSH uzas... zao mi je samo sto nisam prije reagovala nego kad su posljedice - kao sto je ovo oboljenje stitne - postale nepopravljive u smislu zdravstvenog stanja - pijem ja terapiju ali ono sto je ucinjeno ucinjeno je. Zato, zene drage, nemojte olako shvattai ovo stanje, zaista vam moze unistiti zdravlje, mislite na sebe na vrijeme. Trazite pomoc, recite najblizima kako se osjecate, sigurno tu ima neko ko ce vas razumjeti.

----------


## mademoiselle

Meni je samopouzdanje skroz opalo od kad su pocele misli da me opsedaju. Pocela sam malo da radim na sebi ne bih li ga bar malo povratila.
Plasim se bilo kog drugog osecanja, ja ga odmah povezem sa anksioznoscu i panikom.
Najvise me je strah da za vreme panike ne napravim nesto jer imam osecaj da kao da neko drugi upravlja sa mnom a ne ja.
Nisam pametna sta da radim!

----------


## blackberry

> Jesam, naravno, on zna za to ali nikad nisam dobila nikakv savjet. Uglavno prijmjetila sam da mi se simptomi pojačavaju kad ja i partner nismo u dobrim odnosima. Da napomenem, ja sam  prije 4 godine imala saobračajku i od tada sam obolila od anksioznosti, nikad se nisam lječila, samo sam ponekad išla na bihevioralnu terapiju, ti simptomi su nestali iako sam sklona dramatiziranju i nekoj laganoj depresiji( to sadaa vidim kad znam sta je to). Dva mjeseca nakon što sam rodila pokazali su se prvi simptomi, možda i prije (bila sam plačljiva, nesretna, i živcana jer su se svi peljali da mi pomognu- mama je kod mene spavala 5 tjedana, znaci nisam ni malo bila samostalna). Znam da je njena namjera bila da mi pomogne, jer sam imala carski, ali kod mene je to mozda imalo kontra efekt. *Nabila sam si osijecaj* *da sam nesposobna brinuti se za djete. Onada su pocele misli.* Bojala sam se rezati nokte keraj djeteta , da ju ne ozljedim, bojala sam se cak spavati s njom jer me bilo strah da mi ponoci ne dode da joj nesto napravim, bojala sam se ostat s njom sama, onda je pocela nervoza, plač nesanica, zelja da nestanem. Kroz godinu dana sve se iznormaliziralo iako se ja nika ne mogu pomiriti s im sta mi se dogodilo. Stalno sebe krivim. Uvijek sam bila jaka, i borbena i ne znam sta se dogodilo. Bojim se da cu dobiti sizofreniju, da ce mi on uzeti djete (jer nismo u braku) ili da ce iskoristiti to sta se dogodilo poslje poroda da mi ju uzme. Živim u groznim strahovima.


Isto tako možeš probati "nabiti si" pozitivne misli  :Smile: 
U početku izgleda glupo, al se sve svede na upornu vježbu.
Meni je strašno pomogla spoznaja da negativnim mislima ne dajem pretjeranu pozornost. nešto u smislu, ok tu ste, al se neću opterećivati sa vama. pusti ih da prođu. stavi si muziku koju voliš ili nešto što te može razveseliti u tom trenutku. makar malo ti pomaknuti fokus sa tih misli, a ti ga svijesno pokušati prebaciti na nešto pozitivno.

ja nisam patila od postporođajne depresije. napadaje panike, anksioznost, imala sam puno prije djece i teško ih je bilo hendlati tada, a kamoli uz djecu.
možeš puno napraviti sama, ali dugo traje i teško je kad si sam u svemu. 
trebalo mi je dugo dok sam shvatila da je kontrola nad mislima u mojim rukama. sigurna sam da bi uz adekvatnu profesionalnu podršku sve to brže bilo riješeno. stoga je svakako preporučam.
idealna bi bila i obiteljska naravno. 
al prvo se posveti sebi, ostalo će se samo posložiti.  :Love:

----------


## ivana_

Drage mame,

ja sam još mama u isčekvanju (trudna sam 20. tjedana), no svejedno mi je najveća briga i strah postporođajna depresija.
Trudnoća je uredna i jako se veselimo našoj djevojčici...
Ali... 
Prije 8 godina dijagnosticirana mi je depresija koju sam cijelo vrijeme liječila, najprije kod psihijatra a kasnije kod psihologa. Uzimala sam antidepresive s kojih sam skinuta prije 2 godine i od tada ne idem na terapiju i moram priznati da se zaista osjećam dobro.
Od kada sam ostala trudna, puno čitam o trudnoći, porodu i svemu što slijedi nakon poroda... I ne bojim se umora, nespavanja, boli, ničega, jer to sve dođe 'u kompletu' sa mojom djevojčicom koju si želim od kada znam za sebe i koju već sada volim više nego sebe..
Ali se jako bojim depresije, jer znam što je to i kako je teško... i onda neki dan pročitam da žene koje su ranije bolovale od depresije imaju veće šanse da obole od postporođejne depresije, što je samo povećalo moju brigu i paniku...
Najveći strah mi je da neću biti dobra majka, da se neću moći brinuti za nju onako kako ona zaslužuje i više, da ću biti bezvoljna ili da (kao što se desilo mojoj susjedi) neću htjeti imati ništa s njom...

Nadam se da to neće biti tako, planiram razgovarati sa mojim ginekologom o tome, jer kako vrijeme ide, ja se sve više brinem, ali i što više čitam...

Znam da mi vi ne možete reći da će me uloviti depresija ili neće, shvatite ovo kao moje 'izbacivanje duše' oko nečega što me muči... i nemojte zamjeriti...
Toliko od mene...

----------


## nanimira

Postporođajna depresija je prvenstveno uvjetovana hormonskom burom, tako da ako te slučajno ulovi nikako si nemoj predbacivati ništa!! Druga stvar, da istina je da žene koje su sklone anksiozno-depresivnim epizodama imaju veće sklonosti,međutim nije pravilo ( mene nije ulovila iako sam već 10 god na liječenju AD,pa stanem,pa opet..),  tako da nemoj brinuti nego uživaj u trudnoći,veseli se djevojčici,planiraj kupovinu i pusti brigu na veselje... 

Želim ti blaženu trudnoću i još blaženiji porod  :Smile:

----------


## mayica01

pozdrav cure ,tako mi je drago da sam naisla na ovaj forum..meni se dogodio oblik ppd..+ ansioznost..eto i to me puklo nakon 9mj drugog djeteta..imala sam 2 trudnoce za redom..nisam se oporavila od prve trudnoce i poroda i usljedila  ja druga trudnoca..prva je protekla divno..uzivala sam u njoj a druga ..ne bas..pojavili su se neki problemi u trudnoci koji su se ubrzo pokazali da uopce nisu problemi ali sve to je mene jako stresiralo..i jedan dan me samo pocelo nesto stiskati u prsima,ruke mi se znoje,srce pocelo lupati..kaze dr kao neki napad panike i da popijem helex kad me ulovi..izbjegaval sam ga pit u trudnoci..i nakon poroda pojavilo se opet..brdo neprospavanih noci..umor..iscrpljenost..mali ne spava uopce po noci,budi se milion puta..nisam ni znala da je to sve pocetak depresije ..svaki dan mi se sveo na isto..pelene..hranjenje..buđenje i nespavanje..spavala sam pa skoro pa nista..da sam bar znala da je to to..i jedan dan sam jela jako malo,drugi dan isto..pa treci dan skoro nista..prestrasila sam se i otisla na hitnu..pocela sam gubiti na kilazi..sve mi je postalo tesko..nisam htjela ostajati sama sa djecom..uzasno sam se osjecala..samo sam gledala na sat kad ce muz doc doma sa posla da ne budem sama..i na hitnoj su mi rekli po tome sto sam ja opisala da je to psiholoski problem..i poslali me na razgovor na psihijatriju..u placu dolazim tamo jer to nisam ni ocekivala..dijagnoza :anksioznost pomjesana sa depresijom..pocelo je to davno prije,ja sam se osjecala koma nakon prvog poroda ali mislila sam sve je to umor i proci ce,pa jos jedna trudnoca i neprospavane noci..uzas.. nisam se mogla vise dignut iz kreveta..trnci u nogama,ne mogu zaspat i kad zaspem maleni se probudi.. dobila AD..sad ga pijem 3mj..puno bolje se osjecam..imam osjecaj da sve stignem i sve mogu napraviti,maleni je poceo malo bolje spavati..ja sam puno sretnija.. ali evo prekjucer se pojavila opet neka zabrinutost.stariji sin mi je krenuo u vrtic,umjesto da budem sretna sto se napokon mogu posvetiti malo vise sebi,sto se mogu odmoriti i odspavati..ja sam opet pocela misliti svasta..razmisljam kako mu je u v rticu,dal je jeo dal je spavao dal ga je netko gurnuo i sl..i opet su mi se poceli javljati napadi panike,iako pijem AD..sad me zanima dali se to nekoj od vas isto to dogodilo,dali se ti napadi svejedno dogadjaju i pod AD..mozda mi je terapija preslaba..ali napominjem da sam se 2mj stavrno super,super osjecala...

----------


## lavko

Tema za mene.  Ne pere me jos ppd ali prozivljavam ipak emocionalnu buru. Inače se liječim od okp-a i to je samo po sebi veliko sr... ali sad poslije poroda mi je najgori osjećaj krivice. Predbacujem si da nisam dobra majka jer mi je dijete u mjesec dana imalo infekciju prstica; pa oka pa alergiju na kravlje mlijeko, pa ae desi da napravim neku grešku u koracima jer ne znam bolje i uprskam. I onda kreće krug samiokrivljavanja. 
Jel netko prošao slično?

----------


## Apsu

Jesem, osjecala sam se tako (i gore) prva 2 mjeseca.

----------


## lavko

I stalna briga, ne mogu osravit maku nikome osim.mami. Ni muzu a trebala bih. Jesi isla mozda kod psihologa ili je proslo?

----------


## samanta 94

Pa ovako ja mislim o tome da ce doci smak svijeta ubrzo i neznam koliko brzo moji su ti roditelji jehovini svjedoci i vjeruju u harmagedon koji dolazi nakon nekih povecih znakova kao sta su potresi poplave razne ubitacne bolesti i te elentarne nepogode koje se  dogadjaju po svijetu...i tako rodila sam prije godinu ipo i sad prije dva mj i sve nakon poroda je bilo ok...govorila mi je i mama da bi moglo mi se tako nesto desit ali ja sam poslje poroda kad sam dosla iz bolnice bila slabih zivaca stalno sam plakala bila tuzna itd ali nista vise od toga i ja sam mislila to je to...ali sad prije tri tj mi se pojavio taj osjecaj da ce doc taj harmagedon posto na vijestima pustaju sta se desva jos ovi potresi nevremena poplave ova ebola itd i to mw puklo u glavu ja mislim da je to to. Mislim da ce to doc neznam kad ali mislim ubrzo ...stalno imam te slike u glavi kako to dolazi kao da je doslo pa kako moja dijeca placu od straha pa nakraju kako pogibaju skupa sa mojim muzem kojem vidim strah u ocima te zadnje trenutke kako ih gubim i nakraju i ja pogibam sa njima... Imam taj neki veliki strah stalno u sebi to mi se cini toliko stvarnim da neznam sta da radim sama sa sobom...zagrlim muza kao da ga zadnji put grlim kad vidim djecu pocnem plakat jer mi se odmah ta slika stvori u glavi i kao da imam manje zraka hvatam dah dok placem....i sve u kuci mi se cini drugacije kao da sam u nekoj drugoj kuci nekom drugom gradu...stvarno ruzan i cudan osjecaj...eto uglavnom se sve vrti oko toga...psihijatrica mi je prepisala neke tablete koje pijem vec dva tj i ne vidim pomaka i to me jos vise uplasi jer mislim da je meni bog dao takve misli da dok jos imam tako malo vremena da se promjenim ...jako mi je tesko i neznam vise sta da radim...eto sad sam ti dobro objasnila o cemu se radi je mozda neekom ludoo i smjesno ali mene ubija u Psihu full...i znam da to zvuci luudo ali za mene je jako stresno...svi me pokusavaju ubjedit da je to postporodjajna depresija...ja bi rado trazila pommoc i savjete os vas koji ste mozda prosli kroz slicno

hvala

----------


## nanimira

Vidi, bez obzira je li netko vjernik ili ne- ovo što se događa uistinu svakog natjera na te misli koje i ti imaš. Meni nije baš ovako ALI- za razliku od prije dok sam prehlade, gripe, probleme sa štitnjačom i sl. gledala prilično bezbrižno sada mi se na svako curenje nosa, kihanje,temperaturu, bol i sl. pojavi takva anksioznost koja me ubija u pojam- a zšto?- zato jer imam dijete... Odmah mi se stvaraju misli kako imam neku smrtonosnu bolest, do te mjere da to graniči sa hipohondrijom iako ponekad imam i prave simptome iste.

Postanem opsjednuta mislima o smrti, pa panici kako će ona bez mene, pa kako će me pokopat ako nemaju love...znaš ono, iracionalnost do neba i nazad... i jedva nekako prođe-dugotrajnom autosugestijom da ništa od toga nije točno i da se pokušam umiriti.


Sad kad imam dijete totalno sam osjetljivija na neke stvari koje me prije uopće nisu brinule, a one se redom vežu za djetetovu dobrobit i moje pokušaje da joj omogućim najbolje što mogu- a naravno, da nisam savršena pa se javlja i grižnja savjesti i svašta nešto...uglavnom, meni tablete ne pomažu jer ta briga i grižnja savjesti dolaze iz sfere nesigurnosti a ona kod nekih ljudi uistinu može biti pogubna za psihofizičko zdravlje...meni pomaže psihoterapija u kombinaciji s lijekovima ( da smanje panične napadaje) i to jako...osjećam da sam svaki puta sve bolje i snažnije jer uspijem podijeliti i svoje najcrnije misli i strahove te im nalazimo uzrok... jedan veliki dio je uopće priznati  i prihvatiti te emocije te pokušati vidjeti zbog čega se one javljaju. kad otkriješ pozadinu- vidiš da ima razloga da se tako osjećaš- a koliko vidim u tvom slučaju ima, jer su ti roditelji skloni takvom razmišljanju...a to stvarno nije pozitivno razmišljanje...

----------


## palčica

Savjetujem i provjeru hormona štitnjače. Ja sam bila uvjerena da imam postporođajnu. Na kraju je ispala štitnjača. Tijelo je doživjelu traumu (težak porod i komplikacije poslije) i nespavanje u kombinaciji - ostavilo je posljedice. Štitnjača je bila samo alarm da je tijelo potrošilo sve energetske zalihe. 
Proći će ma koliko zvuči apstraktno sada.  :Love:

----------


## tanja37

Probat cu ukratko. Uglavnom, treće dijete koje se "desilo", muz i ja skoro 40, dvoje relativno velike djece - 12 i 7 g., ogromni kredit i mali stan. Pomoc od staraca nula bodova, nemaju ni oni. Šok trece trudnoce i dolazak male bebe doveo me do toga da, uz sve gore navedeno, imam jos i osjecaj da ne volim dovoljno bebu, da mi je poremetio zivot i planove, da mi je za sve kriv! Ja stalno ljuta, stresirana, svi u kuci pate zbog mog ponasanja, odnos sa mm grozan, stalan osjecaj krivnje sto se tako osjecam i strah da me ""Bog ne kazni"" zbog tihh mojih misli - a mali presladak, zdrav i dobar. Koma! Pila sam i normabele ponekad ali nisu mi pomogli. Tek sada kad mali ima sedam i sitno mjeseci malo sam dosla k sebi, ali sama sam sebi pomogla u glavi. Jednostavno moram funkcionirati jer imam dosta obveza oko djece i ostaloga. Sve je u nama, ali netko osvijesti stvari lakse a netko teze. Stotinu puta sam svasta pomislila i odmah se posramila, jer toliko je bolesne djecice i onih koji djecu ne mogu imati a zele... Bog ti uvijek da onoliko koliko TI MOZES nositi...

----------


## inesskica

> Probat cu ukratko. Uglavnom, treće dijete koje se "desilo", muz i ja skoro 40, dvoje relativno velike djece - 12 i 7 g., ogromni kredit i mali stan. Pomoc od staraca nula bodova, nemaju ni oni. Šok trece trudnoce i dolazak male bebe doveo me do toga da, uz sve gore navedeno, imam jos i osjecaj da ne volim dovoljno bebu, da mi je poremetio zivot i planove, da mi je za sve kriv! Ja stalno ljuta, stresirana, svi u kuci pate zbog mog ponasanja, odnos sa mm grozan, stalan osjecaj krivnje sto se tako osjecam i strah da me ""Bog ne kazni"" zbog tihh mojih misli - a mali presladak, zdrav i dobar. Koma! Pila sam i normabele ponekad ali nisu mi pomogli. Tek sada kad mali ima sedam i sitno mjeseci malo sam dosla k sebi, ali sama sam sebi pomogla u glavi. Jednostavno moram funkcionirati jer imam dosta obveza oko djece i ostaloga. Sve je u nama, ali netko osvijesti stvari lakse a netko teze. Stotinu puta sam svasta pomislila i odmah se posramila, jer toliko je bolesne djecice i onih koji djecu ne mogu imati a zele... Bog ti uvijek da onoliko koliko TI MOZES nositi...



U potpunosti se slažem sa tobom,najbolje ćemo si sami pomoći,treba sjest sam sa sobom,porazgovarati i da vidiš,problem je što očekujemo da netko naš...muž,mama,svekrva,baka pročita šta nam je,a mi se uporno pravimo jake!
ja ne vjerujem niti jednoj ženi koja tvrdi da kada je rodila dijete nije prošla živciranja,lovljenja života,di si,šta si,jesi dobra mama itd...o onim bajkama kad rodiš, što sam čitala dok sam trudna bila nema niti slova istine ( u velikoj većini),
Ja sam recimo iz tog nespavanja i ne stajanja,stalno nešto,gledala pa ok bar ću brže smršaviti i jesam....otopila sam se u rekordnom roku!
Ja se recimo ulovim da kada je stavim na spavanje,pa kmeči,pa ja moram 876 puta se dizat i u sobu dati joj dudu,da recimo 775 kada se dižem živčana,ispsujem sve živo i mrtvo,udaram vratima ali kada dođem do nje....otopim se ko led....malo me tu zna zapeći savjest,baš kako si rekla...dijete mi je zdravo,prekrasno i stvarno je divna beba...ali to je valjda to što moramo biti na 16 strana odjednom....ali nejde!

----------


## sokolic

samo da se javim...dugo me nije bilo pa da se zahvalim svima na podršci...depresija je uspješno izliječena-koliko to može biti...terapiju više ne uzimam i nadam se da nikad više i neću.Vratila sam se na posao,beba krenula u vrtić i živimo neki drugi,sretniji tempo. S mužem se i dalje ne slažem baš najbolje ali to je neka druga priča o kojoj još nemam ni snage ni želje pričati a ni pokrenuti rješavanje problema.Uglavnom-uživam u svakom danu sa svojim predivnim djetetom a malo po malo i u sebi.Nađem si ponekad malo vremena za sebe pa se opustim i bude lakše...Samo sam htjela nadodati curama koje će se tek naći na ovoj temi-Nije sramota reći da imate problem,vjerujte samo priznanje i shvaćanje je pola puta do liječenja ma kako god to zvučalo...ostalim curama puuuuno pusica  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Darya

Pozdrav svima! Ne znam odakle poceti.. Pisala sam jednom na ovom forumu. Tada sam bila u drugoj situaciji i nisam mogla ni sanjati sta  ce se sve izdesavati poslije.. Uglavnom, imam djecaka od skoro 2 god.i jako tesko sam se uklopila u majcinstvo..nisam bas shvatala zasto je to tako..uvijek sam se tesko prilagodjavala novim situacijama i bila u jeku ruku neobicna osoba. U glavi mi odzvanja recenica jedne bliske osobe koja me savjetovala kada sam se udala da se, uprkos mojoj silnoj zelji za djecom nikako ne upustam u avanturu zvanu majcinstvo..jer nisam u potpunosti sposobna da se brinem ni za sebe i da bi patili i dijete i ja..duga prica zasto je sve to tako. Nisam poslusala i ubrzo sam rodila svoju bebu. Nakon prva 2 mjeseca u oblacima  i pod dejstvom hormona, pocinje horor..meni su i najobicnije stvari oko bebe i sebe bile preteske..ne znam kako objadniti, kao da sam sa druge planete. Jedva sam prezivjela, bukvalno..znam, reci cete da je sve to normalno, ali nije u mom slucaju.jedino sto sam znala je stalno dojiti bebu..tj.jako jako cesto jer inace nisam znala sta da radim..tesko objasniti. Kad je bebac imao oko 7 mjeseci dozivjela sam uzasnu depresivnu krizu i jedva sam se spasila da ne izvrsim suicid..nekako dolazim sebi iako i dalje sve to jedva ide. U kuci nista ne uspijevam uraditi..jedemo hljeb i namaze..moj djever koji zivi sa nama isto ima psihickih problema.jedino za sta sam se svim silama borila je da svom sinu dajem zdravu hranu i da on bude dobro..i nekako jedva to uspjevala odrzati..ja sam u jednom periodj od lose ishrane i nespavanja bila bolesna non-stop. Temperatura 40, a nisam imala pomoc sa strane. Poslacu ovo pa nastavljam post sa kompjutera. Zapitacete se zasto sam tako konfuzna. Objasnicu sve, jer mi lomoc hitno treba i unalrijed se izvinjavam na duzini posta

----------


## Darya

Nastavak mog posta: Uskoro sam saznala i zašto se osjećam i ponašam drugačije od ostalih ljudi.. Kad sam bila u posjeti u kući gdje sam prije udaje živjela, slučajno sam našla stare nalaze dječijeg psihologa, koji su bili skriveni od mene sve vrijeme.. bilo je tu mišljenje i dijegnoza par stručnjaka.Svi oni su se složili da imam ASPERGEROV SINDROM.. Sigurno su svi čuli za to, smatrano je da je to najblaži iz spektra autističnih poremećaja,jer ima dodirnih tačaka sa autizmom,ali danas se smatra da je to zaseban poremećaj.. Uglavnom,meni je konačno bilo jasno zašto svi ti naizgled banalni problemi meni stvaraju strašne teškoće i zašto tako teško funkcionišem kao majka, što mi je u tom trenutku bilo najbitnije.. Dugo sam se oporavljala od tog saznanja i pitala se zašto su mi lagali, zašto mi nisu prije rekli za moju dijagnozu..
Pomirila sam se na kraju sa svim tim i uz suprugovu podršku i pomoć( jer sad je i njemu bila jasnija moja sitacija) uspjeli smo nekako nastaviti.Šljakalo je i dalje, ali nekako sam stvorila svoju rutinu sa sinom..a RUTINA je za osobe sa Aspergerom od ključne važnosti. Čak sam počinjala biti i sretna.. i onda BUM.. saznala sam da sam opet trudna. Ne znam ni kako se to desilo,,dojila sam..nisam dobijala menstruaciju a nezaštićene odnose skoro nikad imala.. Nisam bila spremna na abortus, a i suprug me hrabrio.. govorio da će on pomoći u svemu i da ću se snaći sa dvoje djece.. A ja..znala sam da to neću moći..znala sam sebe..kroz glavu mi je prolazilo sve što sam do tada proživjela...znala sam da je i ovako išlo strašno teško.. Ipak, majčinski instikt je prevladao i odlučila sam roditi. 
Moj maleni princ sada ima skoro mjesec dana i samo Bog zna šta sam sve prošla u ovom kratkom periodu. Nakon poroda koji je bio jako težak, moja mama, svjesna situacije, uzela je gdišnji i stariji sin je kod nje proveo nekih 15-ak dana..da ja malo dođem sebi..Da napomenem, i dalje sam ga dojila,kroz cijelu trudnoću,iako nije bilo mlijeka dobar dio trudnoće..naravno,nakon povratka kući on je nastavio sisati,jer kako da ga prekinem,da i njemu otežam tu novu situaciju..a već je imao i neke posljedice do kojih je dovelo moje psihičko stanje,,Hvala Bogu, pametan i zdrav dječak,ali jao jako razmažen i vezan za mene..jako zahtjevan..Jer ja nikad nisam mogla reći mu šta smije a šta ne..cijelo vrijeme sam do samog poroda..hodala za njim i pratila da se ne povrijedi,ali sve što je tražio-dobio je..davala sam mu da se igra sa stvarima za kućanstvo..skidala slike sa zidova kad je tražio,,davala mu da ljhulja luster..da se bezbroj puta penje po policama..ma sve,jer nisam znala ni mogla drugačije..kad smo bili vani,hodala sam za njim jer za ruku da ga vodim nikad nije htio,noisla sam ga i par dana pred porod..bivala s njim koliko je želio vani i npr.u haustoru po par sati palio svjetla..sve sam dopuštala,a nikom nije bilo jasno zašto ne umijem reći mu i pokazati kako se trba ponašati..Odgajati ga..a ne samo brinuti da li je i šta jeo(to mi jebila opsesija..da se zdravo hrani, jer me užasno bilo strah da se slučajno ne razboli..tek tad ne zn am šta bih jer klasične lijekove ne bih nikad dala njemu,a o prirodnim sam jako mnog znala i pročitala ali nei dovoljno,,). Osim tog straha bilo je i mnogo drugih..
Kad sam rodila drugo dijete,sve se to okrenulo naglavačke..nije više bilo moje rutine sa starijim sinom..nisam znala šta jede i pije kod moje mame(pije li uopšte, jer nikad nije tražio ako nisam stalno hodala za njim i nudila). Kako će bez mene zaspati..jer i sam ga oduvijek uspavljivala na dojci i nije moglo nikako drugačije. Znalo je to trajati i po dva sata, a noću se još uvijek budio jednom ili 2 puta. Bila sam jako pozitivno izneneđena kad mi je mama rekla da ga je ona naučila da zaspi sam u svom krevetiću. Molila sam Boga da to uspijemo održati i kad dođe kući..a tad su počeli problemi..uhhh..mnogo mnog njih i haos i u kući i u mojoj glavi. Ne mogu reći da sam bila u panici i baš jako depresivna..ali...toliko zbunjena i izgubljena da ni bebi sama nisam mogla pelenu staviti,oprat guzu. Starjem sinu dati obrok,zaboravljala sam sve ono štpo je činilo naš život prije rođenja bebe. A bebicu sam odmah zavoljela..nije bilo razlike,,sad sam ih imala dvoje i voljela ih jednako..ali živjeti tako nisam mogla. jednostavno,nisam znala funkcionisati sa dvoje djece,ali nikako. Moj suprug je jos na bolovanju..pomaže..ali ja, već par puta sam bila na rubu suicida(nisam mu to priznala). Onda sam dugo,dugo razmišljala šta da radim..kako da promijenim situaciju i učinim je mogućom za nas sve..za moju djecu,jer na kraju krajeva oni su moja odgovornost..kad suprug ode na posao ja ću se morati prilagoditi..a znam da to neću moći.. razgovarala sam s njim..on me razumije, ali misli da ću nekako ipak uspjeti. Da ćemo starijeg dati u vrtić...Ja sam kao jedno rješenje vidjela i da bebicu damo na usvajanje..Oči sam isplakala i na SAMU POMISAO..ALI TO SAM VIDJELA KAO Bolje rješenje nego da se ja ubijem..On me ne shvata ozbiljno

----------


## annie84

Darya, molim te za sebe i svoju djecu -potrazi strucnu pomoc vec sutra ujutro.
Sigurna sam da bi ti mi svi zeljeli pomoc, ali to nije u nasoj moci.
Molim te, molim te, molim te, bez ustrucavanja se javi ujutro doktorici, psihologu, bolnici.
Tvoje stanje je ozbiljno, ali moze se popraviti i mozes se osjecati puno bolje nego sada.

----------


## Idnom

Potpisujem annie! 
Odmah potrazi pomoc strucne osobe-psihijatra. Daj djecu baki (i sama si rekla da se baka jako dobro snasla da starijim sinom) i suprugu na brigu, a ti se pobrini za sebe. Najvaznije je sada da sebi pomognes, djeca ce dok si ti odsutna biti dobro, ostavljas ih tati i baki koji ce sigurno dobro brinuti i pruziti im sve potrebno.
To sto se sada tako lose osjecas ne znaci da ce tako biti uvijek i da nema pomoci... Odmakni se od svega i obavezno doktoru! Sretno!

----------


## Darya

Hvala vam na savjetima i na razumijevanju. Znam da mi ne mozete pomoci, ali imala sam potrebu napisati sve, nekako mi je bilo malo lakse tako osvijestiti problem.. A svjesna sam da mi je stanje veoma ozbiljno i evo upravo razgovaram sa suprugom. Oboje cemo se potruditi.. Potraziti odmah pomoc, zbog djece i sebe. Nadam se da cu uspjeti izboriti se. Javicu se cim budem bar malo bolje, a iskreno se nadam da ce se moje stanje moci popraviti

----------


## pulinka

Darya, ne daj se!
Ono što je jako, jako karakteristično za osobe sa Aspergerovim sindromom jeste da nekad nemaju osećaj za prolazak vremena, i osećaj za sagledavanje situacije iz drugog ugla. Čini ti se da ćeš biti izgubljena tako ZAUVEK - a nećeš! Zašto bi?
Fali ti NOVA rutina, a još je nemaš, normalno uz novorođenče...Verovatno ti to doprinosi osećaju anksioznosti i depresivnosti. Vreme prolazi, i rutina će se opet uspostaviti -  nova, ali rutina - i ne mora biti starije dete u vrtiću zbog toga. 
I verovatno misliš da si samo ti takva, da se svi drugi odlično snalaze sa dva tako mala deteta? Većina ljudi u toj situaciji jede namaze, isto kao i ti.

Slažem se, potraži pomoć odmah, ne moraš prepuštati decu drugima na brigu, ali moraš se pobrinuti za sebe.
A već DANAS, počni da razmišljaš o sebi drugačije: ti si heroj - običan život ti je neuporedivo teži nego drugima, pa ipak, imaš i divnog muža i porodicu. I zaslužila si ih. 
Rekli su ti da nećeš biti dobra majka: gluposti - ti već jesi dobra majka. 
Puno veća usluga bi bila da su ti na vreme rekli tvoju dijagnozu, lakše bi prolazila kroz život i bolje razumevala sebe. 
To što ne umeš sinu da postaviš granice-ne znači da ne možeš naučiti kako se to radi. Aspergerovci lako i brzo uče, ako žele. 
Napiši sebi dnevne obaveze oko dece i sebe na veliki papir, okači ga na frižider i drži se spiska.
Neko drugi neka ti pomogne oko svakodnevnih kućnih poslova, jer svačije domaćinstvo je u raspadu kada su tu dvogodišnjak i novorođenče.
Pomiri se sa tim da neće sve obaveze biti izvršene, da dvogodišnjak neće svaki dan kvalitetno jesti i piti i da mu ništa neće biti zbog toga mesec-dva.
Imaš ih dvoje, ali sad ZNAŠ sve oko novorođene bebe - i to bi trebalo da ti da osećaj sigurnosti. 
Sinu nećeš moći da pružiš iste stvari kao ranije-ali ćeš mu pružiti neke divne nove. 
Potraži pomoć za sebe, ali i pomozi sebi sama. Sad kada znaš šta su tvoji problemi, potraži podršku od osoba koje te razumeju - na internetu ima puno grupa  podrške odraslima sa Aspergerovim sindromom, puno saveta kako sebi olakšati život.

----------


## Darya

100 puta hvala na rijecima ohrabrenja i podrske. Malo je ljudi koji razumiju nas sa Aspergerom. cu dati sve od sebe da se maknem s mrtve tacke. Pulinka, kao da si mi procitala misli. Meni i jeste najteze to sto nemam osjecaj za vrijeme i cini mi se da ce vjecno trajati ovo beznadje, a svoju situaciju tesko mogu sagledati iz drugog ugla. Ali, moja djeca su vrijedna toga da se potrudim svim silama i izborim za bolje sutra..da nadjem nacin kako nama svima zivot uciniti podnosljivim, ljepsim

----------


## sirius

Javi se svakako u centar za krizna stanja na Rebru, ako nemas svog psihijatra koji je dostupan.
Tvoja osobna specificnost i dodatne potrebe poklopile su se sa hormonalnim promjenama i nastao je kratki spoj.
Postoji izlaz na kraju tunela, a prvi je korak potraziti pomoc. Nakon toga dan po dan. Drzi se.

----------


## Davina

Draga Darya 
moja kćerka isto ima Aspergerov autizam pa ću ti pokušati dati par savjeta iz prve ruke. 
Kao prvo ne predaji se i prihvati samu sebe takva kakva si, ti si ok vjeruj mi. I to sa ubijanjem skroz brzo zaboravi pomisli na ljude koji te vole, ti bi njima  falila a na prvom mjestu svojoj djeci.

Za sad je najvažnije potražiti (stručnu) pomoć. Pitaj mamu, svekrvu, prijateljicu, susjedu... da li ti za početak mogu pomoći. 
Najvažnije je da samu sebe  organizuješ, napravi plan za taj i taj dan i njega se pridržavaj. Ali nikako samo plan napraviti u svojoj glavi, već sve lijepo korak po korak napisati do najmanjeg detalja. Sigurno ti je poznato da vam je jako važna vizuelna percepcija, pa kad to sve lijepo stoji "crno na bjelom" lakše ćeš se toga pridržavati.  Možda će ti za početak biti malo smiješno, ali i humor je sastavni dio našeg života. Napiši u koliko sati treba da  ustaneš, da spremiš sebe, djecu, da doručkujete,  ručate, večerate...sva svakodnevna dešavanja. Moja kćerka ima plan na kojem piše u najmanji detalj sva jutarnja dešavanja, u koliko sati ustaje, pere zube, doručkuje, hrani kućne ljubimce, oblači se itd. Npr. na njenome planu stoji od 6.12 do 6.22 slušanje muzike (koja joj je ujutro jako važna) a da ne piše do kad, tu bi bio njenome danu negdje kraj jer bi ona muziku slušala do neiznemoglosti a ne do 6.22. Od 6.22,do 6.30 oblačenje cipela (nosi skoro samo starke pa joj dugo treba da sveže pertle) itd itd. Možda nekom smiješno, nama nije, nama omogučava normalan život. Njen plan je napravila njena psihologica iz centra za autizam, ti pokušaj uz pomoć supruga ili mame napraviti sama sebi.
Ne zaboravi sebe, u ovoj "igri" si najvažnija ti jer bez tebe nemože ništa više funkcionirati kako treba. 
Napravi sebi koliko god možeš rutinu, jer i sama znaš da je ona vama vrlo važna. Kako pišeš imala si rutinu do dolaska nove  bebe, znači sad ti treba nova rutina koja uključuje i novu bebu. Napravi je sama, ti to možeš, sigurno. 
Ako ne bude sve išlo po planu, pokušaj ostati mirna i početi sve iz početka. Ni kod koga ne ide sve po planu bio autist ili ne, roditeljstvo je veliki ali lijep izazov.
Nije istina da Aspergerci mogu sve naučiti što žele, nekad im i pored silne želje to ne uspijeva. Npr. mojoj kćerki je percepcija mirisa jako važna, ali ne izgleda uvijek lijepo kad skoro odrasla osoba zabada svoj nos, u pravom smislu te riječi, u svašto i pokušava odlučiti da li će to jesti ili ne. Sve naše opomene i njena silna želja nisu do sad urodili plodom, a nije da ne želi. Zato ne predaji se nikad i onda kad ti nešto ne krene za rukom, pomisli uvijek ti si ok.
I najvažnije ne traži da te drugi razumiju, pokušaj ti sama sebe razumiti i prihvatiti takvu kakva si. Pokušaj najbolje napraviti od života jer si to ti i tvoja djeca zaslužili.
Ako imaš pitanja ili  ti treba bilo kakav savjet, mozeš mi se u svako doba javiti.
Glavu gore!

----------


## pulinka

> Pulinka, kao da si mi procitala misli.


Savršeno te razumem - jer moj mozak funkcioniše na isti način. 
Nemam zvaničnu dijagnozu - ili je još uvek dobro sakrivena od mene (mada je u vreme mog detinjstva Aspergerov sindrom bio relativno nepoznata stvar), ali sam 100% sigurna da ispunjavam sve kriterijume za Aspergerovca, da ne širim temu dalje detaljima zbog čega.
Možda bi ti pomoglo da uspostaviš prvo svoju pozitivnu rutinu-dogovori sa mužem svaki dan OBAVEZNIH 20-30 minuta samo za samu sebe i radi nešto što obožavaš, a ne stižeš - čitaj, slušaj muziku, radi ručni rad-bilo šta pozitivno i konstuktivno što tebe raduje. I za to vreme muž preuzima decu, nema prekidanja tebe ni pod kakvim uslovima, neka se snađe. Tebi će značiti mnogo, a niko neće biti na gubitku tih pola sata. 
Zatim, promeni perspektivu-nemoj da paničiš kako ćeš preživeti godinu, čak ni idući mesec. Kako je sirius napisala, idi dan po dan. Pohvali sama sebe za svaki dobar dan, ne prebacuj sebi ako dan nije prošao kako si želela. Daj sebi kratke ciljeve - kako da prebrodiš 5 radnih dana. Pa iduće sedmice još pet. Pa se povremeno osvrni na svoje uspehe i pohvali sama sebe. 
I probaj da se fokusiraš na pozitivne stvari: ti već znaš kako da podigneš zdravo dete do dve godine života. Sa te tačke gledišta, nova beba ne treba da te plaši. Ti to znaš. Sve si to već prošla, ne bi trebalo da bude neizvesnosti. Ako ti je prvo dete bilo zahtevno, drugo dete te može iznenaditi samo pozitivno. Osim toga, drugo dete će imati društvo starijeg brata- i možda ćeš otkriti da nećeš morati da ga zabavljaš ti, jer će se deca radovati jedno drugom.
Ono što je jako važno - kada možeš, izbegavaj situacije u kojima ćeš izgubiti glavu ili se odmakni od njih ako možeš. Ako oboje dece urla u isto vreme (a niko nije povređen), poklopi uši, ostavi ih tako 30 sekundi, neće im biti ništa. Za to vreme se saberi i odredi prioritete- kome si potrebnija tog trenutka, on ide prvi. Svakog dana ćeš imati situacije da je (bar) jedno dete nezadovoljno i da urla. To je normalno, ne znači da si ti loša majka, niti će dete imati posledice zbog toga.
Ako imaš mogućnosti, koristi gotovu hranu koliko možeš, ili neka ti mama donosi već skuvana smrznuta jela za više dana. Ostale sitnice koje pomažu - plastični jednokratni escajg, čaše i kartonski tanjiri znatno smanjuju količinu prljavog suđa. Nije zdravo i dobro rešenje na duže staze, ali u prvim mesecima bebe ja sam ih koristila bez griže savesti. 
Podeli kućne poslove sa mužem-isto napravi jasan spisak šta je čija dužnost. Neka ti pomogne maksimalno. Kada beba malo poraste uvek možete napraviti drugačiju podelu, za početak neka on preuzme više nego ti.

----------


## pulinka

Sad vidim Davinin odgovor. 
Davina, ja maksimalno poštujem tvoj trud i divim ti se!
Ipak, ako si mislila na mene, ja nisam napisala da Aspergerovci mogu da nauče SVE što žele, eh, da je bar tako lako...
Napisala sam uopšteno da, suprotno uvreženom shvatanju, Aspergerovci mogu da uče vrlo brzo i lako- i sa razumevanjem, MNOGE stvari koje žele da nauče. Recimo, Darya kaže da ne ume da postavi granice svom sinu. Ne zna kako. Ja mislim da se to može naučiti, korak po korak, makar gledajući druge mame u toj situaciji.
Ja pretpostavljam da i tvoja ćerka ZNA da nije pristojno zabadati nos u tanjir, ali je njoj životno važno da hranu pomiriši. A za to se stvarno mora ili prineti tanjir nosu ili nos tanjiru  :Smile: . A između biti pristojan ili biti sit, i ja bih odabrala da budem sita  :Smile: . 
Ja recimo, odlično ZNAM da je "čudno" da žena od 37 god. poklapa uši kad prolazi pored pneumatske bušilice za beton - ali ću ih ipak poklopiti. Jer mi je bitnije da se osećam dobro, a navikla sam da sam svakako uvek i svugde "čudna".
NEKE stvari verovatno ne mogu da se nauče - ja sam socijalno glupa, naivna i nikad ne kažem pravu stvar, uvek pogrešnu. Katastrofalno sam "bez takta", kako je to moja baba govorila, što se jasno i vidi iz većine mojih postova. Ipak, mahom me drži blagoslovena ničim opravdana samouverenost koju dosta Aspergerovaca ima.

----------


## pulinka

I još samo jedna sitnica- kod većine dojenih beba je izuzetno teško odmah uspostaviti rutinu na način precizne satnice od-do, to je verovatno činjenica koja doprinosi haosu u organizaciji.
Darya, i ja sam dojila u trudnoći (kod mojih je razlika 2god 4meseca) i dojila sam posle tandem još 2,5 godine. Znači, može se, mada nije lako. Starije dete sam zabavljala dok sam dojila mlađe, pevala, recitovala, čitala, pričala, pa i puštala crtaće i pesmice na TV ali strogo vremenski ograničeno, kada mi je bilo najteže. I nisam sebi prebacivala zbog toga. 
Takođe sam izbegavala da se upoređujem sa mamama oko sebe, jer su apsolutno sve imale podršku bar još nekog izvan porodice, dok smo MM i ja gurali sve manje-sami logistički.

----------


## Davina

> Sad vidim Davinin odgovor. 
> Davina, ja maksimalno poštujem tvoj trud i divim ti se!
> Ipak, ako si mislila na mene, ja nisam napisala da Aspergerovci mogu da nauče SVE što žele, eh, da je bar tako lako...
> Napisala sam uopšteno da, suprotno uvreženom shvatanju, Aspergerovci mogu da uče vrlo brzo i lako- i sa razumevanjem, MNOGE stvari koje žele da nauče. Recimo, Darya kaže da ne ume da postavi granice svom sinu. Ne zna kako. Ja mislim da se to može naučiti, korak po korak, makar gledajući druge mame u toj situaciji.
> Ja pretpostavljam da i tvoja ćerka ZNA da nije pristojno zabadati nos u tanjir, ali je njoj životno važno da hranu pomiriši. A za to se stvarno mora ili prineti tanjir nosu ili nos tanjiru . A između biti pristojan ili biti sit, i ja bih odabrala da budem sita . 
> Ja recimo, odlično ZNAM da je "čudno" da žena od 37 god. poklapa uši kad prolazi pored pneumatske bušilice za beton - ali ću ih ipak poklopiti. Jer mi je bitnije da se osećam dobro, a navikla sam da sam svakako uvek i svugde "čudna".
> NEKE stvari verovatno ne mogu da se nauče - ja sam socijalno glupa, naivna i nikad ne kažem pravu stvar, uvek pogrešnu. Katastrofalno sam "bez takta", kako je to moja baba govorila, što se jasno i vidi iz većine mojih postova. Ipak, mahom me drži blagoslovena ničim opravdana samouverenost koju dosta Aspergerovaca ima.


Hvala pulinka :Smile: Ne nisam zaista mislila na tebe, već uopćeno, jer mnogi misle da Aspergerovci neke stvari mogu da nauče samo se ne trude dovoljno, pa sam mislila  da Darya zna da nije sve moguče ako se to želi i da ne uzima za zlo ako joj nešto ne uspije. Zato sam navela primjer sa mojom kćerkom i "zabadanje nosa". A to što pišeš za začeplanje ušiju o tome bih ha mogla romane pisati  :Smile: 
Sve je ok, ne brini  :Love:

----------


## Apsu

Ja cu ti samo napisati da se iz tvog posta vidi da si divna, predivna majka. Dobila si tu djecu kao dar, da zbog njih izdrzis, da se zbog njih boris i da zbog njih imas snage nastaviti graditi sebe kao osobu, zenu i majku. 

Vjerujem da ce sve biti barem malo lakse cim se smiri ova bujica hormona nakon poroda. Kad se sjetim sebe i svojih misli prva 3 mjececa nakon poroda, sad me sram. Toliko sam grozna bila.
Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## lavko

Jos jedna rijec podrske...ja imam OKP, na terapiji sam s psihofarmacima i znam sto je orolaziti psihicku muku a beba se tek rodila...i meni pase organizacija jer nemam vremena za gluposti tako da je u mom stanu na centralnom mjestu ploca s popisima, porukama, motivacijskim izrekama i citatima..i Pomaze! Drz se!

----------


## Darya

Hvala puno na svemu sto ste napisale.. Vjerujte, dale ste mi vise korisnih savjeta nego ljudi iz moje okoline. Pokusavam nekako da pohvatam konce.. Suprug mi pomaze da sastavimo dnevni plan, iako je to sada jako tesko..jer imam dva sisavca. Stariji sin stalno trazi da sisa..pogotovo kad vidi bebicu na dojci..jako postane agresivan..cupa..baca se pi podu..place..to mi tesko pada. Dojim i njega skoro kad god zatrazi i jako je iscrpljujuce. Pogotovo jer se uspavljuje na dijci..budi po 2 puta nocu..ako beba tad zaplace i moram ga prekinut..nastaje haos..uglavnom, trudimo se nekako posloziti kockice. Nadam se da cemo uspjeti jednog dana

----------


## pulinka

> Stariji sin stalno trazi da sisa..pogotovo kad vidi bebicu na dojci..jako postane agresivan..cupa..baca se pi podu..place..to mi tesko pada. Dojim i njega skoro kad god zatrazi i jako je iscrpljujuce. Pogotovo jer se uspavljuje na dijci..budi po 2 puta nocu..ako beba tad zaplace i moram ga prekinut..nastaje haos..uglavnom, trudimo se nekako posloziti kockice. Nadam se da cemo uspjeti jednog dana


Uspećete, Darya, videćeš!
Samo polako.
Naravno da ti sve teško pada.
Niko te ne upozori na to, da ćeš sa dvoje dece često morati da u trenutku donosiš vrlo teške odluke: ko je tog trena bitniji. 
Ja sam sebi postavila kriterijume ovako (ovo je samo moj primer, možda će vaši biti drugačiji): dok je mlađi bio beba (do njegovih 18 meseci otprilike), on je uvek imao prednost, osim ako je starije dete nečim ozbiljno ugroženo, naravno. 
Uvek je mlađi sisao prvi, eventualno zajedno. Ali to zajedno nama nije išlo baš dobro, jer su klinci bili dosta veliki a ja baš i nemam velike grudi, fizički je ubrzo postalo neizvodljivo  :Smile: .
Prvi mesec nam je isto bio jako haotičan, starija ćerka se ponašala isto kao tvoj stariji, ali ja sam onda napravila malo radikalnu odluku - svakom detetu sam namenila po jednu dojku. Išla sam logikom: detetu je dovoljna jedna dojka da produkuje dovoljno mleka. Kod nas je to bila dobra odluka, starija je prihvatila da tako "podeli" mamu sa bratom. 
I stalno sam ponavljala: da je bata mali, da mora jesti prvi, da je ona velika pa može da radi to i to dok čeka red: uvek sam joj nudila najzanimljivije stvari dok dojim mlađe, često sam joj davala da jede nešto što voli dok bata sisa, u najvećim krizama sam je stavljala pred ekran dok dojim: trudila sam se da gleda bar donekle edukativne stvari, ali bilo je da pogleda i Pepu prase, baby Einstein i sl. Ukratko, preko dana sam se trudila da joj skrenem pažnju sa mog dojenja mlađeg deteta, i da joj skrenem pažnju ako vidim da traži dojku samo iz dosade. 
Noću sam ih dojila oboje kada su tražili, srećom, mlađe dete je bilo dobar spavač pa sam mogla to sebi da dopustim. 
Uspavljivanje je išlo tako da sam dojila jedno, pa drugo, tata je pazio ono drugo dete u drugoj sobi. 
Kad se setim, bilo je svakojako, ali išlo je. Dani su prolazili. A mlađi sin je počeo da se smeje i kikoće već sa 2,5 meseca, i sve je odjednom postalo lakše  :Smile: .

----------


## Idnom

Svaka cast Darya!!! Ja sam jedva s jednim uspjevala u pocetku dojiti. Sve me je bacalo u ocaj. Kasnije je postajalo sve uskladjenije i lakse. 
Drz se i sretno dalje! Nadji bar mrvicu vremena u danu za sebe  :Smile:

----------


## Darya

Pulinka, ta vasa prica sa djecicom mi je bas ulila nadu u bolje sutra. Zanima me da li se zivot ikad poslije vrati u "normalu".. Tj. Da mogu imati i druge obaveze i stici ih obaviti pored djece? Kad otprilike postane zaista lakse s njima? Pitam jer nam je slicna razlika izmedju djece? Divim ti se kad si pored njih 2 uspjela voditi racuna da starijoj obezbijedis kvalitetno vrijeme, moj suprug djecaku drzi po citav dan upaljen tv kad ne zna sta ce s njim  :Sad:  meni je zao sto sr trenutno tesko organizujemo i da izvedemo vani njih 2.. ali nemam izbora bar za sada. Da i djecak ovih par dana nece skoro nista da jede a stalno me vuce za majicu i doji svako malo..ja necu da ga forsiram jer mislim da je to faza i da ce proci. 
Jos jedan veliki strah imam( pokusavam osvijestiti svoje strahove, da ih se lakse rijesim). To je strah da se djeca ne razbole.. Ne znam sta bih u tom slucaju.. Jer ne bih se usudila davati antibiotik niti ista slicno. Kad je stariji imao manje zdravstvene probleme koristila sam alternativne metode..prirodno lijecenje..valjda cu i dalje ustrajati u tome..jer ishrana mu je postala mnogo oskudnija i nezdravija..nemam vremena da to popravim..bar ne jos..ali nadam se napredku. Inace, Bas sam se trudila da jede sto zdraviju hranu.
Hvala na podrsci  :Smile: 
Idnom,  da i meni je tako bilo sa prvim djetetom, prvi mjeseci dojenja, haos.. A sad..malo je reci da je haoticno..Hvala na lijepim rijecima. Tesko je sve to..ali trudim se i sad jedva uspijevam, ali nadam sr da ce se vremenom sve nekako posloziti..

----------


## Kaae

Darya, najbolje je ne postavljati neka velika ocekivanja i ne praviti prevelike planove, ali to si vec i sama odavno shvatila. Zivot se nece vratiti u normalu koju si poznavala jer vas je sad vise, ali kad se uhodate, imat cete posve novu normalu i bit ce vam puno lakse nego sto je sad, kad je beba skroz nova. 

Naucit cete kako se organizirati i izaci van u cetvoro, a onda ces nauciti i kako ces sama s dvoje djece. Moze se, samo treba isprobati i naviknuti se na novonastalu situaciju. Onaj savjet sto si dobila ranije, da pises sve na papir i radis planove, to je super za svaku situaciju. Pisi kad sto treba napraviti, ali isto tako zapisi sto zelis ponijeti kad idete van, kamo biste isli (pa makar to bila setnja oko kuce, nije bitno). Bit ce ti lakse spremiti sebe i djecu (a i muza ako treba!).

Ne brini oko TV-a kojeg muz pusta starijem djetetu. Sigurno provodi i dovoljno vremena s tobom, a i s oboje, kad je TV ugasen. I muz treba vremena prilagoditi se na novu situaciju i s vremenom ce sigurno znati vise i bolje od televizije. Predlozi neka slazu kocke ili bojaju ili citaju, ali ako ne ide, ne ide. Nije bitno. Nece trajati zauvijek, a sad, ovako rano, je samo bitno da uspijevate ostvariti neku rutinu dan za danom. Djecak neka sisa koliko to zeli, ako ti to mozes pratiti. Ako ti je puno, onda neka sisa onoliko koliko ti mozes. Nemas razloga osjecati griznju savjesti ako mu kazes da ce doci na red malo kasnije - bebi _treba_ tvoje  mlijeko kao hrana, a djecaku treba na posve drugi nacin. Beba sisa prvo, a djecak kad ti mozes. A mozes puno, koliko vidim, sto je super. Svaka ti cast! 

Strahove o zdravlju imamo svi, to je skroz dio ljudske prirode. Pokusaj ne misliti o tome stalno jer vecinu takvih stvari ne mozes sprijeciti. Ne treba razmisljati ni o antibioticima i o tome bi li se usudila ili ne dati ih - to neka odluci lijecnik, ako ce trebati. Za manje zdravstvene probleme ionako ne trebaju i sigurno ce te iste alternativne metode koje si koristila za djecaka biti dobre i bebi, a i njemu ako ce opet trebati. Prehlade, blage temperature bez drugih simptoma... sve je to dio odrastanja i zivota, jednako kao i neke druge bolesti. Mozda im bas ne bude nista u neko skorije vrijeme zbog cega biste morali lijecniku. Ali ako bude, bit ce, i kad se dogodi, onda ces to rjesavati. Ako ti je lakse, napravi plan za taj slucaj takodjer - zapisi tko je lijecnik djeci, kako im se javiti (telefonom, osobno), treba li se naruciti ili mozete samo otici. No ne moras trositi energiju na to dalje od ovoga. Jedete zdravo, svi ste super. To sto povremeno jedete kruh i putar, to je ok. Svima nam je tako, ne samo kad se rodi beba. Ne moze nitko nista savresno, niti treba. 

Stvarno ti ide super; kapa dolje. Super je sto si svjesna gdje su problemi, super je i to sto imas dobre ideje (sto svoje, sto odavde s foruma) kako ih osvijestiti i kako ih rjesavati. Korak po korak, i ubrzo ces se jedva sjecati da te uopce nesto mucilo kao novo i nepoznato. Sve ce opet postati rutina. 

Bravo!

----------


## pulinka

Evo, ja bih sve napisala isto kao i Kaae, baš je sve sročila onako kako i ja mislim. 
Život se vrati u nekakvu drugu "normalu", i ta druga normala postane sasvim lepa i dobra, i neizmerno draga. A kada će to biti - to zavisi od puno toga - govoreći uopšteno, to će biti onda kada TI počneš da osećaš da imaš kontrolu nad većinom događanja i da nisi konstantno iscrpljena. 
Zato je meni bilo važno ovo - jako sam pazila da sam JA fizički dobro: prvu bebu sam nosila po ceo dan, preskakala obroke, trčala u wc, nisam je puštala ni da zaplače. I dočekivala sam muža iscrpljena.
Sa drugom bebom sam bila pametnija. Prvo sam jela i pila JA, zatim deca. Stalno sam grickala zalihu masnih i slatkih keksića prva tri meseca sa drugom bebom-isto vrlo nezdravo, ali me je spaslo, u letu mi je podizalo energiju, jela sam i noću tokom dojenja, u tom periodu mi je trebalo neverovatno mnogo hrane da bi se osećala dobro, a ipak sam bila sve mršavija. (zato su deca bila buckasta u to vreme  :Smile: ). Pazila sam i da pijem dovoljno, ako sam bila baš užasno neispavana muž je pazio oboje dece dok ja malo odspavam. Išla sam logikom: ako ja čuvam decu sama, onda moram biti u dobroj formi baš zbog njih. 
Postalo je malo lakše sa bebinih 6 nedelja - meni više nisu trebali ulošci, njemu je ređe trebalo prati ukakanu guzu. Zvuči banalno, ali i to je bila ušteda na vremenu. 
Zatim je postalo malo lakše sa njegovih 2,5 meseca- starija ćerka je izbacila dnevno spavanje, konačno je dobro i dugo spavala noću, a beba je ustalila ritam na dva spavanja dnevno. Imala sam odmorno starije dete i vreme da joj se posvetim dok je beba spavala. Dosta brzo je naučila da ako bude mirna i ne budi batu, imaće više vremena sa mnom. Dok je beba spavala, nas dve smo se igrale, mazile, čitale, pričale. Tek ako bi ostalo malo vremena, a ona bila mirna, radila sam desetak minuta neki brz i neodložan kućni posao - pospremila veš, uključila mašinu da pere, možda stavila nešto jednostavno da se kuva...Uveče sam stariju uspavljivala prvu, i onda sam imala malo vremena da se nasamo posvetim bebi  :Smile: .
I da, tu negde smo konačno kupili mašinu za suđe  :Smile: .

----------


## pulinka

Zvuči baš jednostavno kad čitam sama sebe, ali uopšte nije bilo. Kuća nam je većinu vremena bila grozni neuredni haos, sa igračkama na sve strane i slojevima prašine na policama, prašinu smo brisali samo izuzetno, kad stignemo. I prozore nismo prali mesecima. 
Kupatilo je održavao isključivo muž, valjda više od godinu dana-zato ga je posle ljubazno prepustio samo meni  :Smile: . 
Kuhinju smo održavali u hodu, kada i kako stignemo. Isto je bilo i sa podovima, jedan roditelj je čuvao decu, drugi usisavao i brisao podove. 
Muž je kuvao prvih meseci, ali on inače voli kuvanje pa često uskoči i sada kada ne mora. 
Sa obe bebe muž mi je bio od neprocenjive pomoći u prvih 6 meseci. Kako je sam rekao:" ja ne mogu da dojim bebu, znači moraš ti - ali kućne poslove mogu i ja da uradim  :Smile: . "
Naravno, odavno sam ja preuzela većinu kućnih obaveza, ali to je neka druga priča...U vreme dok su bebe bile male, zaista je on radio većinu većih kućnih poslova. 
Ja sam počela da kuvam  redovno tek kada je mlađe dete imalo nekih 6-7 meseci, tada sam svakako već počinjala sa dohranom, pa sam samo kuvala veće količine onog što sam nudila bebi plus još nešto brzo i jednostavno: kukuruzni griz, proso, bareno povrće i meso i sl. Srećom, moj bebac je uživao u kuhinji, kuvanje mu je zabavno i dan danas kao četvorogodišnjaku, otima se da mi pomaže u kuhinji  :Smile: .

----------


## pulinka

Za šetnju sam imala kolica sa prečkom na kojoj stoji starije dete i to je funkcionisalo dosta dobro, ali puno mama uloži u nosiljku za bebu ili u kolica za blizance, verujem da je to odličan potez za dvoje dece sa malom razlikom. Tako si mobilna, a možeš da paziš na oba deteta. Uostalom, ne morate izvesti odjednom oba deteta. Neka muž prošeta starije dok se ti brineš o mlađem, odvede ga u park i sl. Tako ćete izbeći gledanje tv-a  :Smile: , a i dojenje svaki čas. Neka mu kupi neku zdravu grickalicu i malu flašicu vode dok su u šetnji.
Što se zabavljanja dvogodišnjaka tiče, bilo je puno dobrih saveta na drugim temama, probaću da potražim. Ti znaš šta tvoje dete voli i pusti ga da se zabavlja, ako šteta nije veća od koristi, tj. ako nećeš pola sata njegove zabave raspremati narednih sat vremena  :Smile: .

Što se tiče bolesti, nemoj strahovati od antibiotika. Da su oni baš takvo zlo, niko od nas ne bi bio živ i zdrav. Ja isto nisam ljubitelj antibiotika bez potrebe, ali nekad su neizbežni.
Mlađi sin je sa nepunih 6 meseci hospitalizovan zbog nagle urinarne infekcije, sa temp. od skoro 40 C, dobio je 7 dana intravenoznih antibiotika. I zahvalna sam što antibiotici postoje. 
Sa 2,5 godine je hospitalizovan opet, isto temp. od skoro 40 i gnojna upala uha, opet intravenozni atb i i hitno cevčica u uho. 
Osim tih nemilih slučajeva, deca su mi mahom imala samo obične viroze. Ali kada je u pitanju ozbiljna bakterijska infekcija i malom detetu divlja temperatura, lično mislim da nije pametno, ni odgovorno prema detetu, pouzdati se u alternativu, ma koliko ja nju cenim kao pomoć u virozama. 
Ali slažem se sa Kaae, nema smisla brinuti se unapred. Deca se razboljevaju, nekad manje, nekad češće, ali dok su zdravi fokusiraj se samo na zdravlje - i razradi plan akcije za slučaj da se razbole, baš kako je Kaae napisala, tako ćeš se osećati bolje i smirenije.

----------


## Peterlin

Darya - svaka ti čast! 

Prošla sam slično - ne na isti način, ali sam rodila dvoje djece u dvije godine. Bila sam stara mama (prvo s 38, a drugo s 39 godina) i bio mi je šok mijenjati višegodišnju rutinu na koju sam bila navikla. Ali preživjeli smo sve. Najteže mi je palo čuvanje druge trudnoće (ležala sam više mjeseci u bolnici i bila prisiljena ostaviti jednogodišnjeg sina s mužem i svekrvom - ali to su mu tata i baka, snašli su se). Situacija me prisilila imati povjerenja u druge ljude.

Nemam baš nešto novo za dodati - sve je već napisano. 

Evo praktičnih napomena o stvarima koje su mi puno značile u to vrijeme:

- svaki dan dvadesetak minuta do pola sata samo za mene (obično bih legla u kadu kad bi mm bio kod kuće, tamo me nitko nije uznemiravao, a ja bih punila baterije)
- rutina prilagođena situaciji (ali to vrijedi tek kad beba napuni 2 mjeseca i stabilizira raspored, počne bolje spavati i sl.)
- pomoć muža (uglavnom se odnosilo na nabavke - odlazio je u trgovinu i na tržnicu s popisom, obavljao sve izvan kuće, iznosio smeće i sl.)
- pomoć drugih osoba (u drugoj trudnoći i kad se rodio mlađi sin, imala sam tetu čistilicu 1x tjedno, petkom - čišćenje nije bilo baš po mojim standardima, ali je bilo bolje nego da se uopće ne čisti, a i znala je pomoći oko šetnje kad je trebalo prtiti djecu i kolica s drugog kata i natrag)
- držala sam jedna sklopiva kolica u autu da ih ne moram prtiti s drugog kata
- spas su mi bili kućanski aparati, veliki i mali (perilica posuđa, perilicu+sušilicu rublja smo nabavili tek kad su djeca krenula u jaslice i danas mi je krivo što nismo i prije, štapni mikser - ne za bebe nego za nas, odrasle jer živjela sam na smoothijima i frapeima) i ekspres lonac jer jedini kuhani obrok dnevno bio je često iz toga ili nije bilo kuhanja. Vikendom bih skuhala veću količinu juhe, da ima za par dana. Tih godina najeli smo se oslića i pilećih fileta na naglo za tri života  :Grin: ... 

Rutina se mijenjala i prilagođavala situaciji, ali je uvijek postojala. Ja volim kuhati, volim zdravu hranu, obožavam spremati zimnicu ali u prvim godinama s djecom to je bilo u drugom planu. Tri ili čak četiri godine nisam radila zimnicu. Preskočili smo čak i par godina ljetovanja, jer je meni bilo fizički prezahtjevno. 

Ustupci:
- moja djeca su od prvog dana spavala u svojim krevetićima, nikada nisu spavali s nama
- vrlo rano (od drugog-trećeg mjeseca života, čim su stabilizirali dnevni ritam) u našem domu vladala je vojnička rutina koja je bila ustupak više meni nego njima, ali je funkcioniralo (spavanje noćno i dnevno uvijek u isto vrijeme, kupanje uvijek u isto vrijeme, obroci uvijek u isto vrijeme - naravno tek kad krene dohrana)
- u to vrijeme je u našu kuću ušla mikrovalna pećnica, za što bih se godinu dana prije zaklela da se nikada neće dogoditi jer je nezdravo, ali dobili smo je na poklon i dobro je došla, ne za djecu nego za nas. Bez toga teško bi bilo toplih obroka
- hrana i kuhanje - mm i ja najeli smo se u tim godinama hrane prilagođene djeci, jer je meni bilo prezahtjevno kuhati posebno za djecu, a posebno za nas. Tek vikendom je mm mogao dobiti neki šnicl ili slično. U tjednu - tko želi meso koje djeca ne jedu, kuha si kranjske u mikrovalnoj ili jede kruh s paštetom. Da smo bolje financijski stajali, naručila bih nešto izvana, ali nismo si to mogli priuštiti jer jedva sam skucala za tetu čistilicu koja mi je bila važnija

Eto.

Iz perspektive majke 14-godišnjaka i 15-godišnjaka, rutina postoji i danas. Moji klipani su veliki, ali zna se kad je ručak, kad je večernje tuširanje, a kad vrijeme za spavanje. Mislim da nema šanse da JA ikada od toga odustanem. Možda je i to dijagnoza - ali to sam ja i fućka mi se ima li to stanje nekakvo ime. 

Darya, sretno! Želim ti samo puno snage da prebrodiš ovo kritično razdoblje dok dojiš. Sve kasnije je puno lakše.

----------


## nanimira

Nadodajem da je također potpuno normalno da ponekad budeš  tužna i/ili ljuta na novonastalu situaciju jer je to nešto što te iscrpljuje, umara, živcira...i dozvoli si te emocije,nemoj ih suzbijati. Imaš pravo biti i nesretna i ogorčena, žalosno je što se to danas naziva negativnim emocijama-to one nisu, one su potpuno normalna reakcija na te situacije i treba ih prihvatiti kao dio majčinstva. Pa život se okrene doslovno naopako, kako biti samo sretan zbog toga...  :Smile:

----------


## As8

Pozdrav cure..
 Dali je netko od vas tko je imao jednom PPD se odlucio opet na drugo dijete?? ❤️ Hvala umaorijed

----------

